# RECRUITING: Perils of Thunder Island



## Dragonwriter (Jan 19, 2009)

Adventure Name: Perils of Thunder Island
DM: Dragonwriter/Dragonson (Dragonwriter is my name on EnWorld, the primary host for the information.)
Campaign URL: None
Level(s): 5th to start, ending level unknown
Region: The Northern Kingdoms
Kingdom: The Empire of Ceomyr
Date/Time: Saturdays 7 P.M. PST (EDIT: More people wanted Sat, so no Tuesday.)
Expected Duration of this session: 2-3 hours each week
Format: Campaign
Adventure Plug: (What someone might have heard about the adventure before it started, or what the adventure involves.)
The Island of Thunder has been receiving colonists from Ceomyr’s mainland for many years. And for those many years, they have had to contend with the island’s natives, the fabled Lizards of Thunder. These great beasts have made expansion difficult, not to mention costly, both in gold and lives. Due to the problems inherent in learning the specifics of the inside of the island, the Cartographer’s Guild has finally put out a call for intrepid explorers, offering pay for explorers to detail their journeys within the island and to map sections of it.

Naturally, this duty is not without it’s hazards… Any foray into the interior of the island will almost certainly result in a meeting with some of the Lizards. Also, the Lizards have been growing restless of late. They have recently been actively attacking the cities when they used to be turned away by the massive stakes buried in the city walls. But truly, they are just one of the Perils of Thunder Island!

(The first session will begin as the party embarks on a ship to Thunder Island.)
Restrictions: 
Any non-evil alignment.
Druids and Rangers will not be able to have dinosaur animal companions due to the current aggression of all dinosaurs exhibited on Thunder Island currently. Also, the 3.5 PHB Ranger is used, not Monte Cook's

Character Creation must abide by the guidelines in the “The 13 Kingdoms Setting Guide” (32 point-buy, Core books & Setting Guide only), available in PDF form from me. E-mail me at dragobot999 (“at” symbol) Yahoo ( dot com) and put “T13K” or “Ceomyr Campaign” as the subject line - If it is Anything else, it will be deleted.
Characters will begin at 5th level (10,000 EXP), with standard gold for PCs of that level (9,000 gp, no items over 5,000 gp). Experience points may be spent (up to 100) on item creation before the game begins.

Official Participants: (added as they are Checked In)
Jeralt, N Human Druid of Nylaethia
Caranthir Mithrandír, CG Wood Elf of Alyhndro
Oain Irensoul, CG Hill Dwarf of Os
Vrukor, CG Half-Orc of Brand
Indolo of Stormspeakers Guild, CG Human Wizard of Typhus


Submit Character Sheets in the format in the following post.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 19, 2009)

*Character Sheet.*

Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet
Name: 
Player: 
E-Mail: 

Race: 
Class: 
Level: 1
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 0 current/1000 next level

Current DM: 
Patron God: 
Alignment: 
=================================== 
Str: 
Dex: 
Con: 
Int: 
Wis: 
Cha: 
=================================== 
HP: 
AC: 10 (+0 Dex, +0 Size, +0 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +0
Speed: 0 feet
BAB: +0
Mel: +0
Rng: +0
Fort: +0
Refl: +0
Will: +0
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: 

Class: 

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats: 

=================================== 
Languages: 

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance +0 (=0+0+0)
Bluff +0 (=0+0+0)
Climb +0 (=0+0+0)
Concentration +0 (=0+0+0)
Craft (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy +0 (=0+0+0)
Disguise +0 (=0+0+0)
Escape Artist +0 (=0+0+0)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information +0 (=0+0+0)
Heal +0 (=0+0+0)
Hide +0 (=0+0+0)
Intimidate +0 (=0+0+0)
Jump +0 (=0+0+0)
Listen +0 (=0+0+0)
Move Silently +0 (=0+0+0)
Perform (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +0 (=0+0+0)
Search +0 (=0+0+0)
Sense Motive +0 (=0+0+0)
Spot +0 (=0+0+0)
Survival +0 (=0+0+0)
Swim +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Rope +0 (=0+0+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): 

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: 

Armor, Clothes: 

----------------------------------- 
Container: 

Contents: 


Container: 

Contents: 


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 0
GP: 0
SP: 0
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-0 lbs.
Medium: 0-0 lbs.
Heavy: 0-0 lbs.
Current: 0 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions 

Pack Animal: 
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
----------------------------------- 
Riding Animal: 
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s): 
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings: 
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Magic
Spells per day: 
Domains (If applicable):
Spells Known:
Lvl 1 Spells:
Lvl 2 Spells:
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
Spells Memorized:
Lvl 1 Spells:
Lvl 2 Spells:
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
=================================== 
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description):


----------



## Typewriter (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for telling me how to get here from the openRPG thread. I sent you an e-mail requesting the campaign setting and some other misc. questions.

Thank you.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 20, 2009)

The Setting Guide is on its way. And if you have any more questions, feel free to ask them.

Oh, I forgot to mention another Restriction. We use the standard Ranger in the 3.5 PHB, not Monte Cook's Ranger.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi I'm from the Wizards of the Coast forum I saw you wanted us to register here. I registered and will be sending you a revised copy of my character sheet.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, it looks like the time slot is going to change a little. I'm getting more people saying  that Saturday is better, so I'll go with the Saturday slot. It will still be from 7 PM PST until between 9 to 10 PM PST.


----------



## Typewriter (Jan 20, 2009)

N/a


----------



## Typewriter (Jan 20, 2009)

N/a


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet
Name: Jeralt Hrrash
Player: Steve
E-Mail: airsoft2233@gmail.com

Race: Human
Class: Druid
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 5
XPs: 10,000 current/15,000 next level

Current DM: Dragonson
Patron God: Nylaethia (God of Animals, Earth, Plants, Protection.)
Alignment: Neutral
Home Kingdom: Paladosus [Middle Kingdoms]
===================================
Based on 32 Point Buy:

Str:12 +1
Dex:16 +3
Con:14 +2
Int:10 +0
Wis:16 +3
Cha:8 -1
===================================
HP: 44
AC: 21 [22 When Dodging once per turn.] (+3 Dex, +0 Size, +4 Armor, +4 Shield)
Init: +7
Speed: 20 feet (30 feet - 10 feet medium armor.)
BAB: +3 (+2, +1, +0)
Mel: +4
Rng: +6
Fort: +7 (+4 Base / +3 for CON)
Refl: +4 (+1 Base / +3 for DEX)
Will: +7 (+4 Base / +3 for WIS)
===================================
Special Abilities
Race: Human

Class: Druid

Other: Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Woodland Stride,
Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure, Wild Shape 1/day (5 Hrs)

===================================
Feats:

Combat Casting - +4 Concentration
Improved Initiative
Dodge 

===================================
Languages: Druidic, Common, Draconic


===================================
Skills = to 32 at lvl 5
Trained or Untrained=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance +0 (=0+0+0)
Bluff +0 (=0+0+0)
Climb +0 (=0+0+0)
Concentration +14 (=7+3(WIS)+4[COMBAT CASTING])
Craft (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy +0 (=0+0+0)
Disguise +0 (=0+0+0)
Escape Artist +0 (=0+0+0)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information +0 (=0+0+0)
Heal +7 (=4+3(WIS)+0)
Hide +0 (=0+0+0)
Intimidate +0 (=0+0+0)
Jump +0 (=0+0+0)
Listen +7 (=4+3(WIS)+0)
Move Silently +0 (=0+0+0)
Perform (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +0 (=0+0+0)
Search +3 (=3+0(INT)+0)
Sense Motive +0 (=0+0+0)
Spot +7 (=4+3(WIS)+0)
Survival +0 (=0+0+0)
Swim +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Rope +0 (=0+0+0)

Trained Only=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +5 (=6-1(CHA)+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +4 (=5-1(CHA)+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)

Total: 32 Skill points + Additional modifiers and
feat bonuses.

===================================
Magic Items (location, weight): (See Below)

===================================
Other Equipment:
Weapons: Magic Scimitar (+1 More to atk) 1d6 + 2

Armor, Clothes: Hide [+1 Magic AC] +4 AC ,
Heavy Wooden Shield [+2 Magic AC] +4 AC , Explorer's Clothes

-----------------------------------
Container: Backpack

Contents: Waterskin, trail rations, bedroll, sack,
flint & steel, holly and mistletoe, 3 torches, blanket,
Alchemist Fire (Flask 1d6 + 9 when thrown) x10, Healer's
Kit (+2 to heals) x2, Explorer's outfit, Grappling Hook & rope


Container:

Contents:


-----------------------------------
Money
PP: 0
GP: 1185
SP: 0
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
-----------------------------------
Load
Light: 0-0 lbs.
Medium: 0-0 lbs.
Heavy: 0-0 lbs.
Current: 0 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions

Pack Animal:
Name Nibbles Race Bat Type Large
HD Hp 30 Init +6 Spd +20 Ground +40 Air AC 20
Atk Bite Dam +5 Melee 1d8 +4 [Space/Reach 10 ft./5 ft.]
SQ Blindsense 40 ft. (uses echo waves to sense enemies withing 40 feet.)
Saves: F: +7/ R: +10/ W: +6
Str 17, Dex 22, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills&Feats: Link, Share Spells, Evasion
(If an animal companion is subjected to an
attack that normally allows a reflex save, it takes
no damage if it makes a sucessful roll and half if it doesn't.)
Skills: Hide +4, Listen +12, Move Silently +11, Spot +8
Feats:     Alertness, Stealthy +2 to move silently and stealth checks
Packed: (weight)

Load
Light:
Medium:
Heavy:
Current:
-----------------------------------
Riding Animal: Bat
Name Nibbles Race Bat Type Large
HD Hp Init Spd 20 ft ground 40 ft fly
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight) Up to 100 lbs

Load
Light:
Medium:
Heavy:
Current:
===================================
Wild Shape

Name Jeralt Race Leopard Type Medium
Hp Same as human Init +7 Spd 40ft ground 20ft climb AC 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +2/+5
Atk Bite +6 melee 1d6 +3
Full Atk +6 melee Bite 1d6 +3 & +1 melee Claw 2d3+1
Space/Reach 5ft/5ft
Saves: F: +5 / R: +7/ W: +2
Str 16 Dex 19 Con 15 Int 1 Wis 12 Cha 6
Skills&Feats: Alertness, Weapon Finesse

Skill Modifiers: +12 Balance, +11 Climb, +8 Hide, +11 Jump, +6 Listen, +8 Move Silently,
+6 Spot.

Special Attacks: Improved Grab, Pounce, Rake 1d3+1
-Improved Grab: To use this ability, the leopard must hit with bite. 
It can attempt to grapple as a free action without provoking an attack
of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it takes hold of its enemy
and can rake for two 1d3+1 damage.
-Pounce: If a leopard charges its foe, it can make a full attack, including
two rake attacks.
-Rake: Attack bonus +6 melee, damage 1d3+1

Low-light vision, scent (can pick up scents)


Packed: (weight)

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Magic
Spells per day: 11
Domains (If applicable):
Spells Known:
Lvl 0 Spells: x3 Goodberry (2d4 berrys heal +2 HP ea.), Read Magic x1
(read magic item or text), Purify Food/Water x1 (purify 5 ft of water/food).
Lvl 1 Spells: Cure Light Wounds x4 (1d8 +5 Heal [touch])
Lvl 2 Spells: Warp Wood x1 (Bend, Warp, or break wood objects),
Flaming Sphere (2d6 for 5 rounds) x2
Lvl 3 Spells: Call Lightning (3d6 per bolt) x2
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
Spells Memorized:
Lvl 1 Spells:
Lvl 2 Spells:
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:

Spell descriptions added in later.

===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): Age 24, Male, 135 Lbs, 5'4'' feet, Average Height and Slender. Brown, short-cut hair and eyes.

Character Biology:

Jeralt lived anything but a simple life. At the age of four while traveling on his father's trade caravan, bandits attacked and killed everyone, plundering the goods. Jeralt due to his young age managed to be a small enough target to evade capture. He sat crying over his father's body, his only mark the incident ever happened a scar on his right shoulder from when he was flung from the cart. A lizardfolk on his way back from a hunt by the name of Hrrash happened upon the scene. A bit of a hermit, Hrrash found young Jeralt amongst the carcasses and brought him home to his small hut deep withing the wonderful Forest of Gaunt.
Jeralt lived with Hrrash for the next 19 years, all the while learning how to survive in the forest, hunt and forage, fight, and speak both Common and Draconic language, as well as the ancient language Druidic. Hrrash was somewhat of a druid himself, his old mentor was one, and now he was passing on his knowledge to Jeralt, for he found an ambitious and eager to learn spirit within the boy, and decided it would be best for him to know it. And so, as Jeralt grew up on the pricipals of surviving in the wilderness, the knowledge of the druid came to be within him.
Life continued this way until Jeralt was of the age of manhood. As a right of passage, Jeralt ventured deeper into the Forest of Gaunt learning to become one with the forest, be a more powerful druid. As he progressed deeper, Jeralt noticed the forest was changing. The Forest of Gaunt, lying along the western edge of Paludosus, with its verdant expanse of great oaks and beautiful
glades was stricken by evil, slowly transforming the forest from a peaceful refuge into a place of malign intent. The forest Jeralt once knew was now a maze of firs and yew, with bogs and pools of stagnant water. When Jeralt returned to his master's hut, he explained to him what he has learned. Hrrash bid his pupil to go out into the world, adventuring, to gain more knowledge and power so one day Jeralt might return to restore the forest to its natural beauty. This is where Jeralt's adventure's begin.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome we have ourselves a Bard and Druid so far.


----------



## Typewriter (Jan 21, 2009)

N/a


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have my wild form to keep me occupied and some nice healing/offensive spells. I can cast while in form, correct? I believe the natural feat allows me to do this.


Edit: Updated Animal Companion to Dire Bat


----------



## Typewriter (Jan 21, 2009)

N/a


----------



## Typewriter (Jan 21, 2009)

N/a


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 21, 2009)

see ya have fun

changed my wild shape to leopard because I wasn't supposed to have bear since its large animal.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 21, 2009)

Things look pretty good on both of your PCs. There are a few things, though...

*Typewriter* (First PC post)- Stats look fine (though your format sorta confuses me, I figured it out. You're just supposed to add Racial Adjustments last, rather than figure them into the "base".). It looks like your HP should be 46 to me (T13K uses 100% at 1st and 2nd, then 75% possible for each level after, rounding up, then down). Your AC should be 15 (since your 12 Dex gives +1 and your Chain Shirt gives +4). Your final Fort save should be +5 rather than 6 (1 base, +4 Con). Your money and equipment look fine. Profession (Midwife) seems like an odd choice, but go ahead. They are your skills... And your spells per day are 3 0-level, 4 1st-level and 2 2nd-level.

(Later Posts) - I don't allow Spell Compendium (and I don't have it)... If you take a look at "Appendix 3" in the Setting Guide, I do see where it says that spells form other sources are allowed, with a full description gives to the DM. However, it says the spells "from th WotC class books". This Setting was originally made for 3.0 play, but we have since moved to 3.5. Sadly, the Setting Guide has not been updated for some time, but we now only use Core books. If you want something from an extra source, I'm going to need the full description for it, whether it is a feat, spell or item.

You can still change your feat choices, and I'd go ahead and let you Shield Bash, but realize that if you use a Heavy Shield, you don't have profiency with it. Bards only get Light Armor and Shields. I'd have to rule that ASF happens with a heavy shield or a light shield because of this: 


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. However, like any other arcane spellcaster, a bard wearing medium or heavy armor or using a shield incurs a chance of arcane spell failure if the spell in question has a somatic component




Your Str already gives you a +1, but if you want it a little higher, go ahead and switch the points around. Just be sure to tell me when you do. And I require material components, unless you have the Eschew Materials feat and it costs less than 1gp.

*Stevekro1*- First off, my name is Dragonwriter around here, and you can just call me that from now on (Dragonson is only my name on WotC because Dragonwriter was taken already). Your ECL is +0 mod/total 5. It's a semi-confusing line, I know, but it's there because I do allow races with Level Adjustments. Your XP should be 15,000 (minimum for a 5th level character) and you'll hit your next one when you have 21,000. You can add 1 point to one of your stats for levelling (this happens every 4 levels). HP should be 44 (see my note to Typewriter on that for an explanation). Your Base Attack Bonus is only +3 (5th-level Druid only gets that much). Your basic melee attack bonus should be +4 (3 BAB, +1 Str) and this applies to any weapon, adding in Feats and Magic Items later, while your ranged attack bonus is +6 (3 BAB, +3 Dex). Saves look fine. Natural Spell is unavailable to you right now. You can't take it until 6th level... So pick something else for your 3rd level feat. Your languages shouldn't have Sylvan, since you have no Int bonus. You have 2 points too many in your skills (if you take one out of Search, this will fix it). Your scimitar only gets 1d6+2 for damage.
EDIT: Also, your Home Kingdom needs to be a Kingdom, whether that is Mittendien, Thoradur, Paladosus or Lorlynia (those are the Middle Kingdoms) is completely up to you. Or you may wish to choose a different kingdom altogether. There are 13, after all .

To Both of You: Pick a Kingdom your character calls home. Mountain Dwarves are mostly in Thoradur (which conveniently borders Ceomyr) or Cryndon (which is much further away). Humans are found pretty much anywhere... Whichever you pick, you need to have the Regional Language marked on your Sheet. That info is in the Setting Guide, like most of this stuff. 


Fix up those things, folks, then your PCs are good to go. And here's a handy link, if you don't know the site yet: 3.5 System Reference Document. It contains most of the material in the 3.5 Core Books and is a useful thing to consult when you don't want to crack your books open or during a game.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Made the revisions. Ready to roll. Let me know if you want to talk or something. Did anyone else sign up yet?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay, you just need to fix that ECL line. Your ECl is +0 mod/total 5. Basically, it says yu have no level adjustment, which makes it easier for my bookkeeping. And that is best for everyone. 

Are you sure you wish to take Toughness? 3 HP is generally regarded as a pretty poor choice for a feat... If you want it though, go ahead and take it.

Just a quick thing... I'd like to know why/how your PC comes from Paludosus. It is the kingdom of the Saurans/Lizardfolk, and humans are rather out of place there, except for the refugee city of Karnatkaria (I think it's that one... Not sure...). Coming from there, you would speak Draconic (the Paludosus regional language). I'd just like to know a little history for your PC. And a slightly more detailed physical description would be good (like hair, eyes, skin color, physical build, manner... Those sorts of things).


----------



## DMReckless (Jan 22, 2009)

Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet
Name: Caranthir Mithrandír
Player: Stratton Liberty
E-Mail: strattonel@yahoo.com

Race: Wood Elf
Class: Rogue/Ranger 
Level: 3/2
ECL: +0 mod/total 5
XPs: 10000 current/15000 next level

Current DM: Dragonwriter
Patron God: Alyhndro
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Home Kingdom: Lorlynia
=================================== 
Str: 12 +1
Dex: 20 +5
Con: 12 +1
Int: 14 +2
Wis: 14 +2 
Cha: 10 +0
=================================== 
HP: 34
AC: 20 (+5 Dex, +0 Size, +5 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +9
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +4
Mel: +5
Rng: +9
Fort: +6 (4+1+1)
Refl: +12 (6+5+1)
Will: +4 (1+2+1)
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: -2 Str, +4 Dex,-2 Con, Medium, Base Spd 30’, Immunity to Magic sleep effects, +2 save vs enchantment, Low-Light Vision, Elven Weapon Proficiencies, +2 Listen, Spot, and Search Checks, Elvish Secret/Concealed door detection, +2 all musical instrument skills

Class: Sneak Attack +2d6, Trapfinding, Evasion, Trap Sense +1, Favored Enemy (Animal), Track, Wild Empathy, Combat Style (Archery)

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats: Improved Initiative, Point Blank Shot (Track, Rapid Shot)

=================================== 
Languages: Common, Forestal, Vweogyn, Galvic

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +2 (=0+2+0)
Balance +9 (=2+5+2)
Bluff +0 (=0+0+0) *+2 vs. Animals=+2
Climb +3 (=2+1+0)
Concentration +1 (=0+1+0)
Craft (Unskilled) +2 (=0+2+0)
Diplomacy +0 (=0+0+0)
Disguise +0 (=0+0+0)
Escape Artist +5 (=0+5+0)
Forgery +2 (=0+2+0)
Gather Information +0 (=0+0+0)
Heal +2 (=0+2+0)
Hide +13 (=8+5+0)
Intimidate +0 (=0+0+0)
Jump +3 (=0+1+2)
Listen +6 (=2+2+2) *+2 vs. Animals=+8
Move Silently +13 (=8+5+0)
Perform (musical instrument) +2 (=0+0+2)
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +7 (=0+5+2)
Search +12 (=8+2+2)
Sense Motive +2 (=0+2+0) *+2 vs. Animals=+4
Spot +12 (=8+2+2) *+2 vs. Animals=+14
Survival +7(9) (=5+2+0(2 above ground wilderness or tracking) *+2 vs. Animals=+9(11)
Swim +3 (=2+1+0)
Use Rope +7 (=2+5+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Craft (Fletcher) +5 (=3+2+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +9 (=5+2+2)
Handle Animal +5 (=5+0+0)
Knowledge (Geography) +3 (=1+2+0)
Knowledge (Nature) +9 (=5+2+2)
Open Lock +9 (=2+5+2)
Profession (Guide) +4 (=2+2+0)
Sleight of Hand +6 (=1+5+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +10 (=5+5+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): 
Efficient Quiver (back, 2 lbs)
Mithral Shirt +1 (Worn, 10 lbs)
Ring of Sustenance (left ring finger, -)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (shoulders, 1 lb)
Everburning Torch (tied to Efficient Quiver, 1lb) 
=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: 
Masterwork Mighty +1 Composite Longbow +10 1d8+1 or +8/+8 1d8+1 (3lb)
Masterwork Longsword +6 1d8+1 (4lb)
** Point Blank Shot +1/+1 within 30’, Sneak Attack +0/+2d6, Favored Enemy +0/+2 vs Animals **
Javelin +9 1d6 +1 
Spear +5 1d8+1 (melee) or +9 1d8+1 (thrown)

Armor, Clothes: 
Traveler’s Outfit (worn)
----------------------------------- 
Container: Efficient Quiver 

Contents: 60 Arrows, 18 Javelins, 6 Spears 

Container: Backpack (2lb)

Contents: Leatherbound Book (Blank) (3 lb), Traveler’s Outfit (5 lb), 50’ Silk Rope (5 lb), Bedroll (5 lbs) 

Container: Belt Pouch (on belt. 0.5 lb) 

Contents: Masterwork Thieves’ Tools (1 lb), Ink (-), Inkpen (-), Flint & Steel (-) 




----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 20
GP: 16
SP: 3
CP: 10
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load Light
Light: 0-43 lbs.
Medium: 44-86 lbs.
Heavy: 87-130 lbs.
Current: 42 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions 


Riding Animal: Light Horse
Name Wellstar Race Horse Type Animal
HD 3d8+6 Hp 19 Init +1 Spd 60’ AC 13 t 10 ff 12
Atk 2 hooves -2/-2 Dam 1d4+1
SA –SQ Low-light vision, scent AL N
Saves: F: +5/ R: +4/ W: +2
Str 14 Dex 13 Con 15 Int 2 Wis12 Cha 6
Skills&Feats: Listen +4, Spot +4, Endurance, Run

Packed: (weight)
Saddle, Riding 25 lb
Bit and Bridle 1 lb 
Saddlebags 8 lb
8 Days Food 40 lb




Medium Load 
Light: 150
Medium: 300
Heavy: 450
Current: 74 + 99 + 42 = 215


Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description):

Caranthir Mithrandír , one of many war orphans left after the Age of Gods, grew up in Barbeni.  The community of Barbeni raised the orphans as children of the village, teaching them the songs of the forest and all other things important to Elves.  However, Barbeni is a trading port, and where coin flows, so too does the taint of Parushan, greed.  Meristal Saelin, a Seledeyne Ranger forced into retirement due to the loss of his left leg, saw in the orphaned children of Barbeni a chance to strike back at humans.  He began a guild of thieves and pickpockets, carefully selecting younglings for their skill potential and bitterness for losing their parents.  Caranthir became on of his prized pupils.

When Saelin’s guild was discovered, Saelin was arrested and his “Cubs”, considered both perpetrators and victims, were sent into exile.  Caranthir wandered the world, learning to live off the land, and putting his skills at stealth to use in his hunting techniques.  His journeys eventually took him to Ceomyr, where his skill with the bow and knowledge of the dangers inherent in the wilds of Aerde earned him a reputation as a perfect guide for small groups wishing to cross the great roads of Aerde without official escort.  It was during this time he learned to put his earlier prejudices behind him, finding both companionship and kindred spirits among members of other races, and seeing firsthand their bravery and skills- different from his, surely, but just as important to successful journeys across Ceomyr.

Today, Caranthir is a striking elvish figure of average height (5’) and slight build (99 lbs.), with flowing silver-grey hair, and piercing yellow-green eyes.  He bears several scars from various encounters with Aerde’s less hospitable wildlife.  His bearing is care-free, and he is quick with a laugh and pat on the back when a companion scores an important victory.  In combat, he is passionate a point that is often mistaken for bloodthirst.  He prefers companions who are open an honest to those who are agreeable.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey dragonwriter, you sure I need to be of the 6th level for a Natural Spell feat? I was looking on that website you linked up above and it says the only requirements is that I have wild shape (5th level) and that I have 13 wisdom. 

Feats :: d20srd.org


P.S. I added a biography to my character's page to explain my background somewhat.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 22, 2009)

Very nice. This is shaping up to be an interesting group . And it looks like we will be full for players quite soon. There look to be a few people from the WotC Forums and SanguineLobster from OpenRPG, and then it looks like we'll be ready to get underway! This is excellent!

*Reckless* - Could you show me what order you took your levels in? It's difficult trying to figure out HPs and skills based on just the final numbers... And a little more detail in the description would be good to see.
Other than those things, this looks great!

Stevekro1 - Yes, I'm sure you can't take Natural Spell yet. Come 6th level, you can. You only have 3 feats (1 for Human, 1 for level 1, 1 for level 3). Natural Spell requires the Wild Shape class feature, which you don't get until level 5. At least you get a feat next level, which can be Natural Spell. It would be rather silly to have a feat that you can't use a couple of levels before you even qualify for . EDIT: And the backstory is nicely done. Good explanation, and one that is believable.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for that. I'll probably choose a diff. feat than toughness I'll check. 

We're off to a good start.

I chose Combat Expertise.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Jan 22, 2009)

Alright, perhaps the phrase "Should be done and posted soon" was a bit of an exaggeration.

Here it is, tell me if I missed something.


Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet
Name: Oain Irensoul
Player: SanguineLobster
E-Mail: dah2763@rit.edu


Race: Hill Dwarf
Class: Fighter
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 5
XPs: 10000 current/15000 next level


Current DM: Dragonwriter
Patron God: Os
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Home Kingdom: Argossea
=================================== 
Str: 17 +3
Dex: 14 +2
Con: 16 +3
Int: 10 +0
Wis: 14 +2
Cha: 8 -1
=================================== 
HP: 58
AC: 18 (+2 Dex, +0 Size, +6 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +6
Speed: 20 feet
BAB: +5
Mel: +8
Rng: +7
Fort: +7 (+4 Base / +3 for CON)
Refl: +3 (+1 Base / +2 for DEX)
Will: +3 (+1 Base / +2 for WIS)
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: Dwarf
Darkvision 60
Stonecunning: +2 search to notice unusual stonework(hidden doors/traps) and makes auto-search check if within 10ft of unusual stonework
Weapon Familiarity: Dwarven waraxes and Dwarven Urgoshes are martial instead of exotic
Stability: +4 to resist bull rush/trip attempts when standing on the ground
Poison Resistance: +2 vs/poisons
Resistance to spells: +2 on saves against spells/spell effects
Dwarven racism: +1 to hit orcs/goblinoids
Giant Dodge: +4 AC vs. giant type creatures
Dwarven Greed: +2 appraise or craft if stone or metal is involved
Dwarven Stats: +2 CON, -2 CHA


Class: Fighter
Bonus Feats Level: 1,2,4,6,8,10,12,14,16,18,20
Other: 


=================================== 
Feats:

Improved Initiative
Power Attack
Cleave
Weapon Focus: Halberd
Weapon Specialization: Halberd

=================================== 
Languages: Galvic(Dwarven), Tradespeak(Common), Argosh

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance -1 (=0+2-3)
Bluff -1 (=0-1+0)
Climb +4 (=4+3-3)
Concentration +3 (=0+3+0)
Craft (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy -1 (=0-1+0)
Disguise -1 (=0-1+0)
Escape Artist -1 (=0+2-3)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information -1 (=0-1+0)
Heal +2 (=0+2+0)
Hide -1 (=0+2-3)
Intimidate +3 (=4-1+0)
Jump +4 (=4+3-3)
Listen +2 (=0+2+0)
Move Silently -1 (=0+2-3)
Perform (list type) -1 (=0-1+0)
Profession (Untrained) +2 (=0+2+0)
Ride +2 (=0+2+0)
Search +0 (=0+0+0)
Sense Motive +2 (=0+2+0)
Spot +2 (=0+2+0)
Survival +2 (=0+2+0)
Swim +1 (=4+3-6)
Use Rope +2 (=0+2+0)


Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): 
Bag of holding I (on belt)
Ring of sustenance (worn)
4 potions of cure light wounds
=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: 
+1 Halberd (worn, +10, 1d10+7, x3crit)
Shortbow (worn, +7, 1d6, x3crit)


Armor, Clothes: 
+1 Breastplate (worn, 30 lb, -3 Armor check penalty)
Traveler's Outfit (worn)
Silver Holy symbol of Os (worn)


----------------------------------- 
Container: Bag of Holding I


Contents: 
4 potions cure light wounds
Bedroll
Waterskin
Flint and Steel
4 days of trail rations
2 quivers of 20 arrows each
50 ft hemp rope
10' pole


Container: 


Contents: 




----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 0
GP: 79
SP: 9
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-86 lbs.
Medium: 87-173 lbs.
Heavy: 174-260 lbs.
Current: 64 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions 


Pack Animal: 
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:


Packed: (weight)


Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
----------------------------------- 
Riding Animal: 
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:


Packed: (weight)


Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s): 
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:


Packed: (weight)


===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings: 
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:


Packed: (weight)


===================================
Magic
Spells per day: 
Domains (If applicable):
Spells Known:
Lvl 1 Spells:
Lvl 2 Spells:
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
Spells Memorized:
Lvl 1 Spells:
Lvl 2 Spells:
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
=================================== 
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description):
Age: 89, Male, Weight: 303 lbs, Height: 4' 5”, Stocky and musclebound, even for a dwarf, with grey eyes and long shaggy brown hair and beard, roughly braided.


Oain lived in a pleasant subterranean village, on the outskirts of civilization and had a simple life as a city guardsman. Although a proficient soldier, he was a carefree man, perfectly happy to spend days carousing and drinking with friends, or anyone who happened to be nearby, he particularly enjoyed leaving the dark tunnels and caverns for a brisk swim in the nearby river. Soon after becoming recognized as a man, he married the lovely Ilde, an immigrant from far off lands that he couldn't imagine in his wildest dreams.

Almost inevitably, all this changed. Late one evening, when Oain skipped out on work early for a relaxing swim, a barbarian raiding party broke through the town's defensive barriers and killed many, including his one love. Oain immediately blamed himself for the massacre, and left silently and empty handed into the endless fields of Argossea, in search of some forgiveness. Since then, Oain has lived a conflicted life. He feels an overwhelming guilt, and need to right the wrongs of his past, but, given the opportunity, he will eagerly distract himself with cheap alcohol and cheaper women.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 22, 2009)

Stevekro1 - Sorry, but Combat Expertise is unavailable for you. It requires a minimum of 13 Int, and Jeralt only has 10. You'll need to pick a different one.

*SanguineLobster* - It looks like your stats are a little off... First, could you show me where you put the level 4 boost? I'm guessing you put that point into Str, but I can't be sure. Even if you did, it doesn't seem to work out... I've got around 37 points, rather than 32. Everything else looks good.

Hehe, I've got a pair of Chaotic Dwarves, neither of whom honor their maker... This could get very interesting . I'm expecting I'll get another 2 people from the WotC Forums, and then our little group will be ready. I think I'd like to wait until Typewriter gets back before we start, though.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Dangit! Hold on I'll select another. 

Hehe I'll just go with Dodge for the +1 AC Bonus. Oh, and for a d3+1, is there a special dice for that, or do I just roll a D4 since it is a d3+1?

Can we have a practice-type of game on Saturday so we can all get the kinks out of OpenRPG and maybe learn how to use it a bit? Possibly a little meeting or something? It's my first time using it and it would be a time-waster to explain it to myself and maybe somebody else on game day.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Jan 22, 2009)

hmm, yeah I may have messed up, let's see

Str 18 = 13pts + level 4 increase
Dex 14 = 6pts
Con 16 = 6pts + racial bonus
Int 10 = 2pts
Wis 14 = 6pts
Cha 8 = 2pts -racial penalty

That's erh.... 35. 
I'll change something around


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 22, 2009)

Dodge is fine. I'm open to a meet this Saturday evening, to help you learn the program. And any other players will be welcome. I'll be happy to attempt to answer any questions you have for me. Naturally, this will take place Saturday at 7 PM PST.

In Other News... I have started up our OOC (and IC will come soon) threads. For those of you who don't know what those are for, let me explain.
In the OOC (Meaning Out-Of-Character) thread, I will post when I'm on OpenRPG, in case you aren't there yet. Also, it would be the place to say "I can't make it X-day" or "I'm going to be late" and such things, or just discuss a little bit of what's happening.

(Later, probably after the first session) In the IC (Meaning In-Character) thread, you have the opportunity to chat with the other characters and take care of simple business (mainly when we are in town, or doing anything like an investigation, or just plain old downtime) between our sessions.

The OOC thread is in News and Views in Players+ and the IC thread will be in the TAVERN: The Hungry Raptor. Both are/will be titled "Perils of Thunder Island".

I will post in the OOC thread once I'm on OpenRPG. We will be using the DEV II server.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay. It looks like we'll need a healer + wizard/sorcerer, maybe another melee character too. That should be good.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, while a Druid isn't as great a healer as a Cleric, you can functon reasonably as one. you'll just have to prepare Cure spells more often. The group can function reasonably without each "base" or "role" covered, but there are benefits and things can be easier when you have them all covered.

For example, a group I DM (Homebrew world) works quite well with a Binder, Beguiler, Cleric, Warmage and Incarnate. Only the Cleric is a standard class, but none of these classes have full BAB and the best HD they have is d8. They don't really have a dedicated brawler, but since each of those classes have strong points (And Binders and Beguilers work well as Jack-of-All-Trades), they can fight and survive quite well. The point of me saying this is that you don't _need_ one of each class, it just kinda helps.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, I could throw in some heals, just I don't have natural spell so I couldn't cast in shape until lvl 6. Maybe the Typewriter the bard and I can both provide needed heals.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Jan 22, 2009)

Nah, don't worry about it, I've got _4 whole Cure light wounds potions_.  One for each of us!

High five anyone?


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey all, glad to be a part of the group and I'm looking forward to killing some baddies.

Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet
Name: Vrukor
Player: Ian
E-Mail: neldogg20@yahoo.com

Race: Half-Orc
Class: Fighter
Kingdom of Origin: Ceomyr
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 10000/15000 next level

Current DM: Dragonwriter
Patron God: Brand (God of War)
Alignment: Chaotic Good
===================================
Str: 18 (+4)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 17 (+3)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 10 (+0)
Cha: 7 (-2)
===================================
HP: 58
AC: 17 (+1 Dex, +0 Size, +6 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Misc)
Speed: 20 feet
BAB: +5
Mel: +9
Rng: +7
Fort: +7
Refl: +3
Will: +1
===================================
Special Abilities
Race: Orc Blood

Class:

Other:

===================================
Feats: Alertness (+2 Listen & Spot)
Cleave (Drop foe = Attack to another creature)
Improved Initiative (+4 Bonus to Initiative checks)
Power Attack (Subtract up to 5 from attack rolls,+ to damage)
Weapon Focus (Great Axe, +1 to attack rolls)
Armor Prof. (Heavy)
Armor Prof. (Medium)
Armor Prof. (Light)
Martial Weapon Prof.
Shield Prof.
Simple Weapon Prof.
Tower Shield Prof.
===================================
Languages: Common, Orc, Vweogyn

===================================
Skills

Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance -5 (=+0+0-5)
Bluff -1 (=-1+0+0)
Climb +5 (=4+6-5)
Concentration +3 (=3+0+0)
Craft +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy -2 (=-2+0+0)
Disguise -2 (=-2+0+0)
Escape Artist -4 (=1+0-5)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information -2 (=-2+0+0)
Heal +0 (=0+0+0)
Hide -4 (=1+0-5)
Intimidate +4 (=-2+6+0)
Jump -2 (=4+4-10)
Listen +2 (=0+0+2)
Move Silently -4 (=1+0-5)
Perform (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +1 (=1+0+0)
Search +0 (=0+0+0)
Sense Motive +0 (=0+0+0)
Spot +2 (=0+0+2)
Survival +0 (=0+0+0)
Swim -7 (=4+0-10)
Use Rope +1 (=1+0+0)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (Common, Orc, Vweogyn)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
===================================
Magic Items (location, weight):
Bag of Holding 1 (Backpack, 15lbs.)
===================================
Other Equipment:

Weapons: Masterwork Greataxe +1  (Both hands, 12lbs.)
-Attack Bonus: +11
-Damage: 1d12+6
-Critical: (20) x3

Armor, Clothes:
Explorers Outfit (equipped)
Masterwork Branded Mail (equipped)

-----------------------------------
Container: Backpack
Contents: Bag of Holding 1

Container: Bag of Holding 1
Contents: Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (x10)
Trail Rations (Per day/x16)
Sunrod (x10)
Waterskin (Filled/x1)
-----------------------------------
Money
PP: 0
GP: 738
SP: 0
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
-----------------------------------
Load
Light: 0-100 lbs.
Medium: 100-200 lbs.
Heavy: 200-300 lbs.
Current: 100 lbs.
===================================



===================================
Description
Age: 26
Gender: Male
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 275

Physical Description: Heavely muscled, slight bulge in the stomach area from one two many mutton shanks, despite his orc heritage he is cleanly kept and well groomed. His hair is shoulder length, black and pulled back in a ponytail. His skin is almost a human hue with a slight orc-green tinge. Two small tusks that jut ever so slightly, and a slightly jutting brow, betrays his human facial features.

Back story: Vrukor lives the life of a swordhand for hire. Making a name for himself in order to improve his employment is all that concerns Vrukor. Riches and magical items are always a welcome bonus but the real meat of what Vrukar desires is honor and glory and his name to be known. He roams the wild looking for the big payday that will carve his name into the history books.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Glad to have you Vrukor, another fighter to add to the mix.


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 22, 2009)

Glad to be here, hey just so the party is clear, I'm rather new to the D&D game. I played a little in high school and even less in college so go ahead and treat me like a n00b. I played one session online so far, and did well in the rp'ing element however I have not had an encounter yet, so my first battle will be an interesting one  Any tips and pointers are definately welcome.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm fairly new to the game myself, only been playing for a few months. I find it cool I have a high AC as a druid, though. Usually I thought they were rather squishy. I need to invest in that magic harness which lets my armor resize to fit me in wild shape form..


----------



## SanguineLobster (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Vrukor (and everyone else), good to have another person in the "hitting things with large bladed weapons" club.  Experience wise, while not new per say, I haven't played in about 3 years or so, and I'm a bit rusty as well.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 23, 2009)

Quick Note to SanguineLobster - Since Oain is from Argossea, he speaks the local language of Argosh.

*Vrukor* - Gruumsh does not exist in this setting, so you'll need a new god. I can't quite tell how many points you spent (and it looks like at least 33 to me, just over the 32 limit), so please show me where you spent them. Your HP should be 58, by my calculation. Your ranged attack bonus should be +7, rather than +6 (Max Dex only applies to AC, not saves or attacks). Reflex save should get +1 from your 14 Dex. You should only have 16 skill points and it looks to me like you've spent 36 (since cross-class skills cost double points). If you pull points out of most of those cross-class skills (particularly the ones that are useless to you, like Concentration) then you'll be fine. I see you purchased Bracers of Armor +1, yet you wear banded mail. You are aware that these bonuses do not work together, right? In your equipment, do you mean you have 10 potions of Cure Moderate Wounds at caster level 3 or one potion at caster level 10? And do I take it right that you have a Bag of Holding Type 1?

Clear these things up, then I can take another look and help you finish stuff up.



As I've said before (though I'm not sure if you saw it), I don't mind helping new players learn the game. We've all been there (and we're all still there to an extent, since I am of the mindset that you should always be trying to learn) and we've all needed help at some point, so I don't mind giving a hand when needed. As I said earlier, I will be on OpenRPG this Saturday at 7 PM PST to give anyone that needs it a little tutorial on OpenRPG and help making a character, along with a demonstration of how things work during the game.

I'm not sure what magic harness you're talking about, Stevekro1... Remember, if it isn't in the Dungeon Master's Guide or Player's Handbook, you have to give me a copy of what it does and get an okay from me. If you eventually just get Wild Armor (it costs a minimum of 16,000 gp+the armor itself) that works. The Wild special ability can be added onto your current armor, but it will cost about 15,000 gp for the upgrade. Naturally, you'll have to save up for a while .


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 23, 2009)

Steve Kro: It's not that you don't qualify at 5th-level, but that you don't get a feat at 5th-level, so you'd have to wait until 6th (which is when you gain your next feat).  Your 1st-level feat and your 3rd-level feat can't be spent on something that you wouldn't qualify for until 5th-level.


Dragonwriter, I'd like to join in if there's still room.  Dunno how many players you're expecting.  I'll throw together a character or update one of my earlier, as-yet-unused T13K character concepts soon.  And I finally finished the other stuff I had to work on this week, so I'll e-mail you the info I have on Port Vremmek.

PC-wise, I'm thinking either gnome bard for some silliness, or human wizard but that's less likely.  If not those, I'll submit an updated version of my concept for Rhogar Razor Paw, Argossean human barbarian, or Ericks, half-orc monk of the grappler persuasion.

Edit: Ack, didn't see the 2nd page.  So I may be too late.  No worries, though, if there's enough players already I'll just be around as a backup if some drop out or don't show up.  Always better to have new players in T13K.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for clearing it up Ark. We'd love to have ya if there's room. 

That wild armor will take awhile to get. I better start looting, lol.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd be glad to have you Ark. I don't know of anyone else asking me to save them a spot... The folks that posted on WotC haven't come through yet, so I've got no idea what's going on with them.

As you can see, we've got plenty of beaters , but I wouldn't mind another, no matter the class.

If you join up, we'll have a full crew, all ready to go! I figure we'll go ahead and have our first official session on Saturday, January 31st, giving Typewriter time to get back and finish updating his character. And, if you'd like to drop in this Saturday and help out with the tutorial, that would be great.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Dragon do you think you could throw a few monster encounters together on Saturday so we can work together as a team and figure out strategies/damage and such? Of course, this would be only for practice and wouldn't impact the main game.

It would help you gauge what monsters we can go up against at the skill level we show, and give us some nice fun, too.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 23, 2009)

I was planning on running some practice combat this Saturday, just so you can get a feel for it. I've got some creatures I can use, just for you to see what happens in a combat and how to handle things. Just as a note, I do _not_ use the miniature map on OpenRPG.


----------



## DMReckless (Jan 23, 2009)

Dragonwriter said:


> *Reckless* - Could you show me what order you took your levels in? It's difficult trying to figure out HPs and skills based on just the final numbers... And a little more detail in the description would be good to see.
> Other than those things, this looks great!



I was just thinking earlier today " I wonder if I spent those skill points right?" I just calculated the total and then divided them up between the skills I wanted, so it looks like I have 1 too many skill points put into Ranger-only skills (Survival, Handle Animal, Kn Geo, Kn Nature.) I'll shift 1 point from Kn Nature to Sleight of Hand. that Should fix it.

I was thinking Rog-Ran-Rog-Ran-Rog, and was planning on keeping that pattern, so 7+9+5+7+5= 33 HP should be right for 12 Con.

Skill Points = (10x4)+8+10+8+10=76, 60 Rogue, 16 Ranger [EDIT-> and, re-adding, I see I spent 78, so I fixed it by dropping Fletcher 2 Points)

I'll add in a decent description when I get some more time, either Friday or Saturday.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Jan 23, 2009)

So then is combat more abstracted, or you just don't care for openRPG's grid system?

By the way, I think Vrukor just accidentally switched the column for rank and stat mod after Balance. That gives him the correct amount of skill points.\

Side Note: I've forgotten, if I put my bag of holding in Vrukor's doesn't something explode? Just for... future reference


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll be around this Saturday to help with the tutorial or something.

Sanguine, nah, that's just if you put a bag of holding in a portable hole or vice versa.  At least, before houserules or interpretation might apply....since it's vague as to whether or not other extradimensional spaces cause the same implosion when mixed.

The grid isn't as reliable in the current OpenRPG version, I think, as it used to be.  Plus it just slows things down and tends to be a PITA.  Useful sometimes, but a bit of abstract describing-positions shouldn't be too bad.  Heck, that's all my group did back in 2nd Edition....

Given the group make-up, I'll probably go for my gnome bard or human wizard concepts.


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright I've made some of the necessary edits and they can be seen on page 2 of this forum (I did not think it necessary to post it again). I placed a kingdom, made Vrukor an atheist because I know nothing about the gods at this point (perhaps the half orc can be saved by some accolite in-game   )  As far as my skills are concerned I did use the correct amounts of points at my level, I think what confused u is that i inverted the numbers (=4+4+-12 is base+ranks+misc) so adding the middle numbers equals 16. I went ahead and took a point off of my abilities even though I dont think I really had to. (I used PCGen 5.14 along with the 3.5 character creater Lite and it had me at 32 points. I didnt quite feel like restructuring so I took a point off of charisma, who needs to be pretty anyways   ) Oh yeh last but not least I got rid of my bracers+1, didnt like them anyways...clashed with my outfit. I think my guy is good to go at this point. I am down for a practice run this sat being that i get off at 5:45pm (EST) anything around 6:30pm EST is good with me, lord knows I need my practice so I dont get the party wiped...over and over and over again...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay, that looks good Reckless. I think you might have 1 more HP, since you round up on odd-numbered levels Rog 3 would give you 6 HP.

Combat is more abstract, like Ark said, but some good description of what's happening on my part and you telling me what you do clearly will help a lot with that.

It's possible Vrukor just made a typo, but I'll wait for him to explain it. It would make it closer, but there's still other things that need fixing at this point.

And yeah, a Bag of Holding in a Portable Hole makes a big dimensional _BOOM_!!! But Bag of Holding into Bag of Holding doesn't have that effect. If you really want an answer on what exactly would happen if you put one Bag of Holding into another, let me know and I'll get back to you .

EDIT: Vrukor, you need a Patron God. Rules of the Setting. Some reasonable gods for Fighters might be Alyhndro (God of Victory), Brand (God of War), or Koith (God of Strength). Of course, there is Uluk (God of Orcs), but he's CE... Also, since Vrukor is from Ceomyr, he speaks the native language of Vweogyn. I don't see a change to your ranged attack or your Reflex save, which should both be 1 higher. Okay, now I understand why the skills seemed so off to me. And they're fine now. Since you do have about 2,000 gp left, you might want to spend it on some other things, or upgrade some of the equipment you already have, but that is your choice. I believe in being stingy . 
Everything else looks fine!


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey stingy is good, at least it shows your a DM who cares about his campaign. Ok so everything you have required is done. Couple of questions though: Do I have to have magic skills in order to drink a health potion? Does me worshiping Brand have any effects on my character (stats or roleplay wise)? 

I will make some mods to my weapons and items when I get a chance to take a closer look at the stuff I can buy, If anyone has the stats on a Branded Mail +1 or a Greataxe +1 or something similar give me a holla.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 23, 2009)

No, potions are usable by anyone. That's the handy thing about them. If it were a wand, you'd need some casting ability. That, or ranks in Use Magic Device. Being a worshipper of any given god doesn't really affect your character, but it may give you a certain outlook about certain things. Brand, for example, believes in war, fought well, fiercely and intelligently, but doesn't care for much else. So, a worshipper of Brand might care most about tactics, or how his/her and the teammates performance was throughout a fight.

A +1 Greataxe only gives +1 to attack rolls and damage rolls. +1 Armor only gives a +1 AC bonus. For each +1, the bonus just goes up. There are special abilities that can give a weapon or armor specific powers, like a flaming sword or magic-resistant armor, but those cost more.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Jan 23, 2009)

Also (I forgot about this) magic armor is automatically masterwork and so has the armor check penalty reduced by one.


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 23, 2009)

ALLLLrighty, I believe mr. Vrukor is now ready to rumble. I've modded my armor and my weapon from Greataxe and Banded Mail to Greataxe of the Flame (Greataxe + 1d6 fire dmg.) and Masterwork Banded Mail (i have went through and adjusted the modifiers to be less one). Correct me if I am wrong, a weapon that has magical ability is also counted as mastercrafted (adding +1 to attack) correct? Oh yeh and I took away the necessary gold as well (2000 for the greataxe and 150 for the mastercrafted armor). I added the 1k of gold for selling back the bracers of armor +1.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 23, 2009)

Vrukor, a magic weapon, armor, or shield needs a minimum of a +1 enhancement bonus before it can receive any special abilities, such as Flaming.  Any magic weapon, armor, or shield must be masterwork before it receives such an enhancement bonus.

But the masterwork +1 on attack rolls does not stack with the enhancement bonus (the masterwork bonus is ignored on a magic weapon).  Masterwork armor and shields have 1 point less Armor Check Penalty instead of a +1 on attack rolls, and this is retained even after the armor or shield receives an enhancement bonus.

(EDIT: Dragonwriter, just noticed you put 15,000 as the starting XP, but 10,000 is the minimum needed for 5th-level; 15,000 XP is 6th-level.  So is it 5th-level with something less than 15k, or 6th-level with 15k?  And please clarify the 100 XP limit on spending for magic item creation before play; if my wizard starts with the minimum XP for his level, is he getting 100 virtual XP for item creation or would his XP total be lowered appropriately?)


I still have to work up a background and description (or rather, type out and expand upon the vague background I thought up while making the character), and I'm still considering a gnomish mage of some sort that would head for the Dreamwalker prestige class from the T13K Setting Guide, but for now this is my PC's stats.  I also need to pick out more gear for him, which will include some scrolls and maybe wands.  When I update this in the morning or afternoon with completed data, I'll switch it over to the standard T13K character sheet format.


For new folks' reference, natives of Ceomyr generally don't use a family name, just their personal name and their guild's name, or the appelation "of Banandario" if they belong to the country's military, which is commanded by the Banandario royal family.



```
[B]Indolo of Stormspeakers Guild[/B]	Human		Male		Evoker Wizard 5
Strength	10 (+0)		Medium-Size		Speed 30 ft.		XP: 10,000
Dexterity	14 (+2)		Chaotic Good		Patron Deity: Typhus
Constitution	14 (+2)		Total HP: 30		Current HP: 30		Nonlethal: 0
Intelligence	17 (+3)		AC: 12 (+2 Dex)		Initiative: +6
Wisdom		14 (+2)		BAB: +2			Melee: +2		Ranged: +4
Charisma	10 (+0)		Fortitude: +3		Reflex: +3		Will: +6
Character Level: 5 (+0 ECL)	Age 27			5'-9"			137 lbs.
```
**32-2-6-6-10-6-2 point buy, Intelligence was originally 16 before 4th-level**

Speaks, reads, and writes Vweogyn (Ceomyr), Aquan, Auran, Draconic, and Tradespeak (Ceomyr).


```
Skill			Total		Key		# Of		Ability		Misc.
Name			Bonus		Ability		Ranks		Mod.		Mods.
Concentration		+10		Con		8		+2		+0
Decipher Script		+10		Int		7		+3		+0
Knowledge (Arcana)	+10		Int		7		+3		+0
Knowledge (Geography)	+5		Int		2		+3		+0
Knowledge (Local)	+5		Int		2		+3		+0
Knowledge (Nature)	+5		Int		2		+3		+0
Knowledge (Planes)	+10		Int		7		+3		+0
Knowledge (Religion)	+5		Int		2		+3		+0
Spellcraft		+12		Int		7		+3		+2
Swim			+2		Str		2 cc		+0		+0
```

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Improved Initiative, Toughness, Spell Focus (Evocation), Craft Wand.

Wizard Abilities: Summon Familiar (summoned a raven he named Zarkas, speaks Vweogyn, master gets +3 Appraise and Alertness, Tiny Animal, 5 HD, 15 HP, AC 17, touch AC 14, flat-footed AC 15, Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +6, Initiative +2, BAB/Grapple +2/-11, claws +6 melee for 1d2-5 damage, Listen +5, Spot +7, Intelligence 8, speed 10 ft./fly 40 ft. with average maneuverability, low-light vision, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak With Master), bonus feats, Evocation specialist (banned from Conjuration and Enchantment, +2 Spellcraft to learn Evocations, -5 Spellcraft with banned schools, must learn at least one Evocation per wizard level, gets an extra spell slot of each level for Evocation only), Arcane Spells (Intelligence-based, save DC 13 + spell level + 1 more with Evocation spells; knows the 0-level spells Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance, and Touch of Fatigue; knows the 1st-level spells Burning Hands, Color Spray, Feather Fall, Identify, Magic Missile, Protection from Evil, Ray of Enfeeblement, and Shield; knows the 2nd-level spells Alter Self, False Life, Invisibility, Resist Energy, Scorching Ray, and Shatter; knows the 3rd-level spells Dispel Magic and Lightning Bolt; may cast 4+1e/3+1+1e/2+1+1e/1+1+1e spells per day; has prepared the spells Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Message, Prestidigitation, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, Shield, Shield, False Life, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt, and Lightning Bolt, with one 1st-level spell slot and one 2nd-level spell slot left open).

Gear: Club, Dagger, Light Crossbow, 10 Bolts, Spellbook (43/100 pages used, researched Alter Self and False Life at the cost of 400 gp in his guild's library), 2 Spell Component Pouches, Powdered Silver (1 pound, 50 gp, divided between both spell component pouches), Wooden Typhus Holy Symbol, Scholar's Outfit (Free), Traveler's Outfit, Handy Haversack, Scroll Case, Bedroll, Flint & Steel, 4 Days Trail Rations, 4 Waterskins.

Racial Traits: Humanoid (human), Medium-sized (factored in), base Speed 30 feet (factored in), bonus feat (factored in), +4 skill points at 1st-level and +1 skill point at each additional level (factored in), highest-level class is favored class.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow that looks awesome Ark. Evoker Wizards are focused more on DPS, correct? Should help in bringing down monsters.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep, looks good Ark. It'll be good to see the background and description, but the numbers all look right to me.

But yes, I meant 10,000 XP, not 15,000 XP... Serve me right for not taking a good long look at the EXP per level right in the PHB... So, yes, please everyone change your current XP to 10,000 rather than 15,000. Thanks for pointing that out. And about the crafting, I meant you can use 100 of your 10,000 to craft items. So, if your wizard crafts wands or scribes scrolls, he's getting knocked down to 4th for a little while.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay, I need everyone who's coming for my tutorial tomorrow (Sat. the 24th) to sound off in the OOC Thread located here

This is really to let me know how many to expect...

But, yes Vrukor, Ark is right about magic items. Before you can add a special ability, you need a +1 on there, which would make it a +1 Flaming Greataxe, and raise the price to about 8,000 gp... If you just make it a +1 Greataxe for now, that will be fine, and cost the same. And, one last thing I noticed on your sheet, Vrukor... your Init should be +6, not +5. Like I said, Max Dex only applies to AC.

On people's names in Coemyr... Ark's right. Natives use their affiliations (guild or Noble house) for their last name. A guildsman would use something like "Carlson of Stonemason's Guild" or some such. Soldiers are similar, but all use "Under Banandario" (The Emperor's House). People not in guilds or companies or the army just use their parent's last name (Men using father's name and women using mother's name) like this: Voreg, son of Darson or Sallina, daughter of Nerina.

EDIT: And it looks like anyone who is interested can watch the Monday night      T13K game, called "For More Than Glory." If you'd like to see a full-on game session, drop in. It's Monday night, 7 PM PST.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dragon, when I try to click that link, I get this:

vBulletin Message       You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


You are trying to use a function available only to Community Supporters (Search, Private Messaging, Who's Online?, Custom User Title).
You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again.
You do not have permission to access the page that you were trying to. Are you trying to edit someone else's post or trying to access administrative features? Check that you are allowed to perform this action in the Forum Rules.
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
 *Note - Are you having trouble posting or staying logged in?* I get so many queries about this that I thought I'd make a permanent announcement about it.
A lot of people are having trouble posting once logged in - they find that the board logs them out again when they try to post, asking for their username and password again. 99% of the time, the problem is caused because you're *using the wrong address to visit the messageboards*. Look at the address bar in your browser - if it has the word *"cyberstreet"* in it, you're using the wrong address, and the boards won't work correctly for you. The correct address for these messageboards is: http://www.enworld.org/forums/
 If you have been using the wrong address, you will need to do two things:
1) Clear out your cookies (in Internet Explorer you can do that by going to Tools > Internet Options > Delete Cookies).
 2) Come back to the boards via the correct address.​ Hope that helps!​       $postvars 


---

any ideas?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay, maybe you need to join the usergroup "T13K Player"... Look at the top of the page and click on "My Account". Look at the left, on the Control Panel. There should be a spot about halfway down that says "Group Memberships". Click that and select to Join "T13K Player". That should fix it.

EDIT: Do _NOT_ click "Social Groups." That's just a bunch of other stuff that will only cause confusion right now...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 24, 2009)

I wound up doing other things for much of the morning and late afternoon, so didn't finish my background yet, but it'll be done and posted soon.


Maybe at 6th or 9th level Indolo can take Craft Magic Arms & Armor to enhance weapons cheaper, but right now I dunno.


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww and here I had a nice hook for Vrukor's flaming axe. Oh well. So as it stands if I take away the flame damage and just keep the axe a masterwork and modify my initiative to be +5 I should be finally ready to go?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, those things and the EXP line. I goofed and said 15,000 at 5th level... That was wrong... You're supposed to be at 10,000 and level again at 15,000 XP. Then your character is good to go.


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 24, 2009)

aight adjustments done, I am officially down for tomorrow's practice. I'll be back from work around 6:15 or so. Anyone else notice this site being crazily slow? Out of curiousity can we go ahead and put down our aim/yahoo s/ns just incase we need to contact sumone?


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 24, 2009)

My MSN = stevekro1@aol.com

My AIM = stevekro1 (rarely use though)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, EnWorld sometimes gets plagued by bouts of slowness...

It's fine with me if you put up your IM stuff... There's actually a spot you can place it in your "My Account", messing with your settings and such. I don't use any Instant Messengers, but if you need to contact me, either post here or e-mail me. My e-mail is listed in the first post.

The fixes look nearly there... Init is +6. You have +2 from Dex and +4 from Imp. Init. And your XP is 10,000/15,000... Then it will be fine.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 24, 2009)

Finally finished Indolo.  WAY too busy this morning and yesterday.  Sent the Vremmek e-mail.  And jeez is EN World ever slow today (and last night).  You'll note some changes in Indolo's stats and gear.  I decided to have him research a few more spells for his spellbook, so those have been added, and I removed a few of his items as redundant.  He hasn't crafted any wands or scribed any scrolls yet, but he has purchased a few from his guild, along with a few potions bought elsewhere.  I shifted some skill points from Spellcraft to Craft (Cartography), so he should be a decent mapper, and it's part of his background.  Other minor changes too.


Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet V1.2
Name: Indolo of Stormspeakers Guild
Player: Arkhandus
E-Mail: mist_phantom@yahoo.com

Race: Human
Class: Evoker Wizard
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 5
XPs: 10,000 current/15,000 next level

Current DM: Dragonwriter
Patron God: Typhus
Alignment: Chaotic Good
=================================== 
Str: 10
Dex: 14
Con: 14
Int: 17 (added 1 at 4th-level)
Wis: 14
Cha: 10
=================================== 
HP: 30
AC: 12 (+2 Dex)
Init: +6
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +2
Mel: +2
Rng: +4
Fort: +3
Refl: +3
Will: +6
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: 
Bonus feat, extra skill points, highest class is favored class
Class: 
Bonus feats, School Specialization (specialized in Evocation, banned from Conjuration and Enchantment, +2 Spellcraft for learning Evocations, -5 Spellcraft related to banned schools), Spells (arcane, Intelligence-based, require preparation, caster level 5, save DCs = 13 + spell level, +1 to Evocation save DCs from Spell Focus), Summon Familiar (cost him 100 gp to summon it).
Other: 
Proficient in the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff.
=================================== 
Feats: 
Improved Initiative, Scribe Scroll, Toughness, Spell Focus (Evocation), Craft Wand
=================================== 
Languages: 
Veogwyn (Ceomyr), Aquan, Auran, Draconic, Tradespeak (Ceomyr)
=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +6 (=0+3+3)  (other +3 is with raven familiar)
Balance +2 (=0+2+0)
Bluff +0 (=0+0+0)
Climb +0 (=0+0+0)
Concentration +10 (=8+2+0)
Craft (Untrained) +3 (=0+3+0)
Diplomacy +0 (=0+0+0)
Disguise +0 (=0+0+0)
Escape Artist +2 (=0+2+0)
Forgery +3 (=0+3+0)
Gather Information +0 (=0+0+0)
Heal +2 (=0+2+0)
Hide +2 (=0+2+0)
Intimidate +0 (=0+0+0)
Jump +0 (=0+0+0)
Listen +4 (=0+2+2)  (other +2 is with familiar)
Move Silently +2 (=0+2+0)
Perform (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +2 (=0+2+0)
Search +3 (=0+3+0)
Sense Motive +2 (=0+2+0)
Spot +4 (=0+2+2)  (other +2 is with familiar)
Survival +2 (=0+2+0)
Swim +2 (=2+0+0)  (2 ranks cross-class)
Use Rope +2 (=0+2+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other) 
Decipher Script +10 (=7+3+0)
Knowledge (Arcana) +10 (=7+3+0)
Knowledge (Local) +5 (=2+3+0)
Knowledge (Nature) +5 (=2+3+0)
Knowledge (Geography) +5 (=2+3+0)
Knowledge (Religion) +5 (=2+3+0)
Knowledge (The Planes) +10 (=7+3+0)
Craft (Cartography) +5 (=2+3+0)
Spellcraft +10 (=5+3+2)  (other +2 is knowledge synergy)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): 
Everburning Torch (weight 1 lb., cost 110 gp, carried in right pocket of the haversack)
Handy Haversack (9th-level caster, weight 5 lbs., cost 2,000 gp, two side pouches each hold 2 cubic feet or 20 pounds in extradimensional spaces, main pouch holds 8 cubic feet or 80 pounds in an extradimensional space, haversack always weighs 5 pounds even when full, can retrieve any item from it as a move-equivalent action without provoking attacks of opportunity, each side pocket currently holds just under 20 pounds and the main pocket holds 68 pounds)
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (3rd-level caster, weight 0.1 lbs., cost 300 gp, carried in left pocket of the haversack)
10 Potions of Mage Armor (1st-level caster, weight 1 lb., cost 500 gp, carried in left pocket of the haversack)
Scroll of Endure Elements (1st-level caster, weight 0 lbs., cost 25 gp)
Scroll of Hypnotic Pattern (3rd-level caster, weight 0 lbs., cost 150 gp)
Scroll of Water Breathing (5th-level caster, weight 0 lbs., cost 375 gp)
Wand of Magic Missile (5th-level caster, 25 charges, weight 0.06 lbs., cost 1,875 gp, carried in left pocket of the haversack)
=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: 
Dagger +2 melee or +4 ranged, 1d4 damage, 19-20/x2, 10 ft. increment, max range 50 ft., piercing (weight 1 lb., cost 2 gp, sheathed at the right side of his belt)

Armor, Clothes: 
2 Scholar's Outfits (weight 12 lbs., 5 gp/free starting outfit, 1 worn and 1 carried in left pocket of the haversack, worn outfit does not count towards his own encumbrance)
2 Traveler's Outfits (weight 10 lbs., cost 2 gp, carried in right pocket of the haversack)
2 Cold Weather Outfits (weight 14 lbs., cost 16 gp, carried in main pocket of the haversack)
Signet Ring of the Stormspeakers Guild (weight 0 lbs., cost 5 gp, worn on right ring-finger)
Wooden Holy Symbol of Typhus (weight 0.1 lbs., cost 1 gp, worn on string about neck)
----------------------------------- 
Container: 
Handy Haversack (listed above in magic items)
Contents: 
Spellbook (weight 3 lbs., free starting spellbook + 1,400 gp of extra spells inscribed, 53/100 pages used, researched Alter Self, Arcane Lock, False Life, Fireball, Fly, and See Invisibility in addition to his automatic spells learned, right pocket)
Bedroll (weight 5 lbs., cost 1 sp, main pocket)
Tent (weight 20 lbs., cost 10 gp, main pocket)
2 Inkpens (weight 0 lbs., cost 2 sp, right pocket)
2 Ink Vials (weight 0.2 lbs., cost 16 gp, right pocket)
8 Trail Rations (weight 8 lbs., cost 4 gp, 3 in left pocket and 5 in main pocket)
8 Waterskins (4 gallons, weight 32 lbs., cost 8 gp, 2 in left pocket and 6 in main pocket)
Flint & Steel (weight 0 lbs., cost 1 gp, right pocket)
Hourglass (weight 1 lb., cost 25 gp, right pocket)
Soap (weight 1 lb., 5 sp, left pocket)
Coins (weight 5.52 lbs., listed below, right pocket)

Container: 
Scroll Case (weight 0.5 lbs., cost 1 gp, carried in left pocket of the haversack)
Contents: 
30 Parchment Sheets (weight 0 lbs., cost 6 gp)
Magic Scrolls (weight 0 lbs., listed above in magic items)

Container: 
2 Spell Component Pouches (weight 4 lbs., cost 10 gp, worn on left and right sides of his belt)
Contents: 
Gold Dust (weight 1 lb., cost 50 gp, divided between the two)
Powdered Silver (weight 1 lb., cost 5 gp, divided between the two)
----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 150
GP: 95
SP: 21
CP: 10
Gems/Other: 4 Pearls (worth 100 gp each, carried in right pocket of haversack)
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-33 lbs.
Medium: 34-66 lbs.
Heavy: 67-100 lbs.
Current: 12.1 lbs. (7.1 without haversack)
===================================
Animals and Companions 

Pack Animal: 
Name	Race	Type	
HD	Hp	Init	Spd	AC 
Atk	Dam
SA	SQ	AL
Saves:  F: / R: / W: 
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
----------------------------------- 
Riding Animal: 
Name	Race	Type	
HD	Hp	Init	Spd	AC 
Atk	Dam
SA	SQ	AL
Saves:  F: / R: / W: 
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s): Familiar
Name	Race	Type
Zarkas	Raven	Tiny Magical Beast
HD	Hp	Init	Spd				AC
5	15	+2	10 ft./fly 40 ft. (average)	17/t 14/f 15
Atk					Dam
Claws +6 melee or grapple -11		1d2-5 or grapple 1
SA	SQ			AL
None	Low-light vision	Neutral
Saves:  F: +2 / R: +4 / W: +6
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
1	15	10	8	14	6
Skills&Feats:
Listen +5, Spot +7
Alertness, Weapon Finesse (Claws)
Familiar Traits, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak With Master

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings: 
Name	Race	Type	
HD	Hp	Init	Spd	AC 
Atk	Dam
SA	SQ	AL
Saves:  F: / R: / W: 
Str	Dex	Con	Int	Wis	Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Magic 
Spells per day: 4/3/2/1, plus 0/1/1/1 bonus spells for Intelligence, plus 1/1/1/1 bonus spells for Evocation specialization, has prepared Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Prestidigitation, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, Shield, Shield, False Life, Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Dispel Magic, Lightning Bolt, and Lightning Bolt, with one 1st-level slot and one 2nd-level slot left open
Domains: 
Lvl 0 Spells: Arcane Mark (Univ), Dancing Lights (Evoc), Detect Magic (Div), Detect Poison (Div), Disrupt Undead (Necro), Flare (Evoc, Fort DC 14), Ghost Sound (Illus, Will DC 13), Light (Evoc), Mage Hand (Trans), Mending (Trans), Message (Trans), Open/Close (Trans, Will DC 13), Prestidigitation (Univ), Ray of Frost (Evoc), Read Magic (Div), Resistance (Abjur), Touch of Fatigue (Necro, Fort DC 13)
Lvl 1 Spells: Burning Hands (Evoc, Ref DC 15), Color Spray (Illus, Will DC 14), Feather Fall (Trans, Will DC 14), Identify (Div), Magic Missile (Evoc), Protection from Evil (Abjur), Ray of Enfeeblement (Necro), Shield (Abjur)
Lvl 2 Spells: Alter Self (Trans), Arcane Lock (Abjur), False Life (Necro), Invisibility (Illus, Will DC 15), Resist Energy (Abjur, Fort DC 15), Scorching Ray (Evoc), See Invisibility (Div), Shatter (Evoc, Will/Fort DC 16)
Lvl 3 Spells: Dispel Magic (Abjur), Fireball (Evoc, Ref DC 17), Fly (Trans, Will DC 16), Lightning Bolt (Evoc, Ref DC 17)
Lvl 4 Spells: 
Lvl 5 Spells: 
Lvl 6 Spells: 
Lvl 7 Spells: 
Lvl 8 Spells: 
Lvl 9 Spells: 
=================================== 
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 
Age 27, Male, Height 5'-9", Weight 137 lbs.

Indolo of Stormspeakers Guild is a short fellow, a few inches under six feet tall, with a stocky frame but not much muscle.  His face is a bit nondescript, with blue eyes, frizzy black hair, a bit of chin-stubble, and a slightly narrow, hawkish nose.  He wears the robes of a scholar, patterned in black, gray, and white with blue trim.  A gold and silver ring on his right hand displays the lightning-face emblem of his guild.  Indolo also wears a wooden pendant bearing Typhus' holy symbol, but this is generally kept under his outer robe to avoid possible trouble with the Ceomyrian law.  A simple dagger is sheathed at his right hip, a sturdy backpack holds his personal possessions, and a pair of belt pouches hold the remainder of his personal effects.

An outgoing and occasionally charming person, Indolo is nonetheless a bit selfish, rude, and callous at times, so his social graces are only mediocre at best.  He likes to brag and gloat, but usually holds back at it just to avoid getting beaten or killed by some angry rival or thug.  Indolo is clever and sensible, but whimsical and free-spirited so he doesn't always heed his own advice.  Somewhat stubborn and ambitious, Indolo thinks a lot of himself, which is what tends to get him into trouble despite his good-naturedness.  He aspires to power and fame, not wanting to be left behind as just an underachieving, low-class nobody.  His upbringing taught him compassion and respect for others, but he's always been kind of mischevious, destructive, and flashy, a free-wheeling gloryhound.  Guild membership has taught him to be cooperative and humble sometimes, at least.

Indolo is the son of Gerelo and Mivea, citizens of Ceomyr with no guild affiliation.  Gerelo was crippled at an early age in an accident, and has been stuck with simple, undemanding labor ever since, while Mivea is a clerk in one of the many small businesses of Rassa, their home city.  Indolo inherited a bright mind from his mother and a sturdy, healthy body from his father, though he has pursued his own goals rather than seek a place in one of the labor guilds as his father would've done, if not for his father's injury.  While poor luck has kept his parents in the lower class, and his younger brother Felaerin is working towards membership in a construction guild, Indolo received an opportunity in his childhood to apprentice with his uncle Rolo at the Navigators Guild of Rassa.

There he studied maps and seafaring for a few years, but it didn't interest him enough to stick with it, and Indolo was always a restless and ambitious fellow.  Storms and magic performances fascinated him, so Indolo left uncle Rolo's apprenticeship at twelve years of age, conniving his way into getting a new apprenticeship with one of the mage guilds of Rassa.  The one he eventually managed to get into was the Stormspeakers Guild.  Indolo impressed one of the younger mages of the guild, Savaela, with his wits and determination, and slowly convinced her to teach him, after developing a sort of little-brother big-sister relationship.  It helped that she was kind of mischevious and destructive like him.  So after a few years, he was officially inducted into the Stormspeakers Guild, with some basic teachings from Savaela beforehand.

Ten years later, Indolo was a full-fledged member of the guild and a sufficiently-learned mage to be independant and act on his own.  Indolo has been accepted into the confidence of the guild as to their affiliations with the priests of Typhus, and has become a devotee of Typhus himself, though no priest.  He traveled a bit and gained some worldly experience, enjoying his new magical power to destroy things and stir up trouble, and has slain his fair share of kobolds, ogres, and orcs along the way.  Each time he returned to Rassa to visit his family and report to the guild, he did a little more research and study in the guildhall, along with some minor jobs around town to help pay for his research.  Indolo has developed quickly in his magical studies since then, and has started looking for new opportunities to flex his magical muscle and further his aims toward glory and power.

===================================
Any FEAT or Spell not in Core Rule I-III needs to have OGC description posted below:


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks done to me . And I got the e-mail, so thank you.


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 25, 2009)

ok so what time are we doing the practice run...??


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Its 7PM Pacific 10PM EST for me


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 25, 2009)

sweet, we have a specific server we are dedicated to?


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm wondering same thing


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 25, 2009)

I will be showing up on the Dev II server around 6:45-7 PM PST. Which means around 9:45-10:00 PM EST. I try to use only the Dev II server.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 25, 2009)

See you then


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 25, 2009)

oh i'm down...I AM DOWN!!! hehe yeh I'll be there, and I just noticed in previous posts you said that you arent using the grid for battles? If your not using the grid why use openrpg at all....although I suppose I'll see tonight.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Fun game, thanks.


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeh that was bloody entertaining. I think we have a pretty good group that can put this DM's world to the test. Hopefully I wasn't too much of a n00b. Remember I'm looking for tips to improve my overall playing so if you see a weekness pop up. Oh yeh and any tips on better armor that I should trade the Masterwork Banded Mail for and maybe a tip on a good long range weapon (just in case ya know) would be appreciated.


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 25, 2009)

Race: Half-Orc
Class: Fighter
Kingdom of Origin: Ceomyr
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 10000/15000 next level

Current DM: Dragonwriter
Patron God: Brand (God of War)
Alignment: Chaotic Good
===================================
Str: 18 (+4)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 17 (+3)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 10 (+0)
Cha: 7 (-2)
===================================
HP: 58
AC: 19 (+1 Dex, +0 Size, +8 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +6 (+2 Dex, +4 Misc)
Speed: 20 feet
BAB: +5
Mel: +9
Rng: +7
Fort: +7
Refl: +3
Will: +1
===================================
Special Abilities
Race: Orc Blood

Class:

Other:

===================================
Feats: Alertness (+2 Listen & Spot)
Cleave (Drop foe = Attack to another creature)
Improved Initiative (+4 Bonus to Initiative checks)
Power Attack (Subtract up to 5 from attack rolls,+ to damage)
Weapon Focus (Great Axe, +1 to attack rolls)
Armor Prof. (Heavy)
Armor Prof. (Medium)
Armor Prof. (Light)
Martial Weapon Prof.
Shield Prof.
Simple Weapon Prof.
Tower Shield Prof.
===================================
Languages: Common, Orc, Vweogyn

===================================
Skills

Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance -5 (=+0+0-5)
Bluff -1 (=-1+0+0)
Climb +5 (=4+6-5)
Concentration +3 (=3+0+0)
Craft +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy -2 (=-2+0+0)
Disguise -2 (=-2+0+0)
Escape Artist -4 (=1+0-5)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information -2 (=-2+0+0)
Heal +0 (=0+0+0)
Hide -4 (=1+0-5)
Intimidate +4 (=-2+6+0)
Jump -2 (=4+4-10)
Listen +2 (=0+0+2)
Move Silently -4 (=1+0-5)
Perform (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +1 (=1+0+0)
Search +0 (=0+0+0)
Sense Motive +0 (=0+0+0)
Spot +2 (=0+0+2)
Survival +0 (=0+0+0)
Swim -7 (=4+0-10)
Use Rope +1 (=1+0+0)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (Common, Orc, Vweogyn)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
===================================
Magic Items (location, weight):
Bag of Holding 1 (Backpack, 15lbs.)
===================================
Other Equipment:

Weapons: Masterwork Greataxe +1 (Both hands, 12lbs.)
-Attack Bonus: +11
-Damage: 1d12+6
-Critical: (20) x3

Armor, Clothes:
Explorers Outfit 
(equipped) 5lbs.

Masterwork Full Plate (equipped) 50lbs.

-----------------------------------
Container: Backpack 2lbs.
Contents: Bag of Holding 1

Container: Bag of Holding 1
Contents: 
Bedroll 2lbs.
Potion of Cure Light 
Wounds (x6)
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (x5)
Trail Rations (Per day/x16) 1lb.
Sunrod (x10) 10lbs.
Waterskin (Filled/x1) 4lbs.
-----------------------------------
Money
PP: 0
GP: 538
SP: 0
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
-----------------------------------
Load
Light: 0-100 lbs.
Medium: 100-200 lbs.
Heavy: 200-300 lbs.
Current: 100 lbs.
===================================



===================================
Description
Age: 26
Gender: Male
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 275

Physical Description: Heavely muscled, slight bulge in the stomach area from one two many mutton shanks, despite his orc heritage he is cleanly kept and well groomed. His hair is shoulder length, black and pulled back in a ponytail. His skin is almost a human hue with a slight orc-green tinge. Two small tusks that jut ever so slightly, and a slightly jutting brow, betrays his human facial features.

Back story: Vrukor lives the life of a swordhand for hire. Making a name for himself in order to improve his employment is all that concerns Vrukor. Riches and magical items are always a welcome bonus but the real meat of what Vrukar desires is honor and glory and his name to be known. He roams the wild looking for the big payday that will carve his name into the history books.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 25, 2009)

It looks fine to me. For a ranged weapon, you might want a longbow and eventually get yourself a Masterwork Composite Longbow, to take advantage of your Str and get bonus damage. You also might want to make your Full Plate into Masterwork Full Plate so you can get it enchanted at another time without having to buy a whole new suit of armor .


----------



## Typewriter (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to bow out. The more I hear about the campaign it sounds too different from my preferred playstyle.

Sorry.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 30, 2009)

Aw, that's too bad. Very well. No hard feelings, of course.


----------



## SanguineLobster (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah, that is too bad, and as curious as I am as to what your preferred playstyle is, I don't want to start a debate.

Hope to see you around.


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 30, 2009)

awww mongo dropped out...thats too bad, hey tomorrow what time are we doin our thing. Unfortunately I pulled the late shift and wont get off untill 10:45-11:00p eastern. I tried my best to switch but with no luck. Since the DM is PST I was wondering if u could hold off untill 8pm (PST) so i at least have a chance to get in. Sorry for the trouble guys, next week I'll be ok.


----------



## stevekro1 (Jan 31, 2009)

If he holds off any longer that'll be way too late for me.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, the 7 PM PST start time translates to 10 PM EST...

I really mean to start on time... At the very least, I can bring your PC in next week... If no one else has a problem with starting at 8 PM PST/11 PM EST, then we can do that, but the game is expected to run until about 9 PM PST or 10 PM PST (12 PM EST or 1 PM EST). Frankly, I'd prefer not to delay, and I can bring your character in next week, Vrukor...

Oh, thought just hit me... If we start on-time, then whenever you arrive, your character (who was sleeping on board the ship, since it will pretty much open on a ship) wakes up and heads out onto he deck. It's okay with me, and it prevents me from having to run/RP your PC, since I wouldn't be comfortable with that at this point.

Let me know, in the OOC thread, preferably.


----------



## Vrukor (Jan 31, 2009)

That sounds great, I hate doing this to you guys but work is work, ya know. So I will get on as soon as I get in and "awake" from my half-orc slumber. Thanks for your patience.

Edit: Oh and I could not find any other active threads...little help?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 31, 2009)

Dragonwriter said:


> Okay, maybe you need to join the usergroup "T13K Player"... Look at the top of the page and click on "My Account". Look at the left, on the Control Panel. There should be a spot about halfway down that says "Group Memberships". Click that and select to Join "T13K Player". That should fix it.
> 
> EDIT: Do _NOT_ click "Social Groups." That's just a bunch of other stuff that will only cause confusion right now...




There's the instructions for joining the "T13K Player" group. Do that, then go to these two places: OOC Thread and IC Thread (at least it will be...)


----------



## cmrscorpio (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw your post on the OpenRPG forums for your Saturday game. I am very interested in playing with you. I've got a character mostly finished. Most of the crunch is done, but I may go back and tweek it a little here and there. This build is geared toward the Storm Lord PrC in Complete Divine. If that PrC isn't available, I would like to select different feats. Here in the next couple days I'll have a backstory and a more complete personality. There may be some small errors in encumbrance and gold expenditure, but I'll clean those up as I find them.

Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet
Name: Trulk
Player: Scorpio
E-Mail:    dm_scorpio (at) yahoo (dot) com

Race: Half-orc
Class: Cleric 4/Barbarian 1 (barbarian taken at level 2)
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 5
XPs: 10000 current/15000 next level

Current DM:
Patron God: Eraekoth, The Great Wave, Lord of the Waves
Alignment: CN
===================================
Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 12 (+1)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 17 (+3)
Cha: 10 (+0)
===================================
HP: 48
AC: 16 (+1 Dex, +0 Size, +5 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +1
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +4
Mel: +6
Rng: +5
Fort: +8
Refl: +2
Will: +7
===================================
Special Abilities
Race: Darkvision 60ft, Orc blood

Class: Turn Undead (3/day), Aura, Spontaneous Casting (cure), Fast Movement, Rage 1/day, Resist Electricity 5, Smite 1/day

Other:

===================================
Feats: Power Attack, Cleave

===================================
Languages: Orc, Tradespeak

===================================
Skills
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance -2 (=0+1-3)
Bluff +0 (=0+0+0)
Climb -1 (=0+2-3)
Concentration +9 (=7+2+0)
Craft (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Diplomacy +0 (=0+0+0)
Disguise +0 (=0+0+0)
Escape Artist -2 (=0+1-3)
Forgery +0 (=0+0+0)
Gather Information +0 (=0+0+0)
Heal +3 (=0+3+0)
Hide -2 (=0+1-3)
Intimidate +0 (=0+0+0)
Jump -1 (=0+2-3)
Listen +3 (=0+3+0)
Move Silently -2 (=0+1-3)
Perform (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (Untrained) +0 (=0+0+0)
Ride +1 (=0+1+0)
Search +0 (=0+0+0)
Sense Motive +3 (=0+3+0)
Spot +3 (=0+3+0)
Survival +3 (=0+3+0)
Swim +0 (=4+2-6)
Use Rope +1 (=0+1+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (religion) +5 (=5+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (Sailor) +0 (=1+3+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
===================================
Magic Items (location, weight):
 Wand of Cure Light Wounds (in backpack)
===================================
Other Equipment:
Weapons:
+1 Glaive    melee +7    1d10+3
masterwork Cold Iron Heavy Flail    melee +7    1d10+3
masterwork Dagger    melee +7(ranged +6)    1d4+2
masterwork Armor Spikes    melee +7    1d6+1
masterwork Spike Gauntlet melee +7 1d4+2
masterwork Heavy Crossbow    ranged +6    1d10
Holy Water x4    ranged +6    2d4 vs undead and evil outsiders 

Armor, Clothes:
Spiked +1 Breastplate

Other: Silver Holy Symbol (on pendant around neck), waterskin (slung across chest)
-----------------------------------
Container: Backpack

Contents: Sack

Container:

Contents:


-----------------------------------
Money
PP: 94
GP: 0
SP: 5
CP: 5
Gems/Other: 0
-----------------------------------
Load
Light: 0-58 lbs.
Medium: 59-116 lbs.
Heavy: 117-175 lbs.
Current: 83.5 lbs.
===================================
Riding Animal:
Bumbullaum (Heavy Horse, large animal)
HD 3d8+6 Hp 19 Init +1 Spd 50ft AC 13
Full Atk 2 Hoof -1 ((1d6+1)
SA none SQ low-light vision, scent AL N
Saves: F: +5/ R: +4/ W:+2
Str 16 Dex 13 Con 15 Int 2 Wis 12 Cha 6
Skills&Feats: Listen +4, Spot +4; Endurance, Run

Packed: (weight) trail rations x5, bedroll, saddlebags, feed x5, bit & bridle, riding saddle, waterskin x2, bucket

Load
Light: 200
Medium: 201-400
Heavy: 401-600
Current: 79 lbs
===================================
Magic
Spells per day:
Domains (If applicable): Destruction, Storm
Spells Known:
Lvl 1 Spells: All Cleric
Lvl 2 Spells: All Cleric
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
Spells Memorized:
Lvl 0 Spells: Detect Magic x2, Read Magic x2, Create Water
Lvl 1 Spells: 4+1 Bless, Divine Favor, Obscuring Mist, Sanctuary, Entropic Shield (Domain)
Lvl 2 Spells: 3+1 Lesser Restoration, Sound Burst, Spiritual Weapon, Shatter (Domain)
Lvl 3 Spells: 
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description):
Age: 25 years
Height: 6'8"
Weight: 250 lbs
Description: In his custom-made armor, Trulk instills fear in his opponents, towering above all but the tallest humanoids as he wades into battle. Iron spikes adorn the left shoulder and arm of his breastplate, and his left hand is clad in a spiked gauntlet. His right arm remains bare, exposing his massive arm for total freedom of movement as he wields his glaive to cut down any foes foolish enough to come with his wide reach. A ragged, ugly scar is carved across his throat, nearly reaching ear to ear. Due to the wound that caused the scar, Trulk's voice is but a whisper. He speaks rarely, preferring to convey simple messages through hand signals and expressions, but woe to those who mistake his silence for the dim awareness of an idiot.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Scorpio. Glad to see a quick response. I'll look over your stats and gear and get back to you in a little while on those. However, I can tell you right now that Storm Lord isn't an option. Complete Divine isn't available in this game. The Setting only does Core books + the Setting Guide. There are extra feats and PrCs in there, though. And PrCs not made for/adressed in the Setting Guide aren't allowed except by DM approval, and I can't OK the Storm Lord as I don't own CD (and it would need a new description since there are no generic PrCs.) Go ahead and re-pick feats.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay Scorpio, here's what I've got to say:

I’m guessing you put your level 4 boost into Wisdom, right? Dex bonus should be +1 since the score is 12. Cha bonus is +0 since the score is 10. 

By my count, your HP should be 48, not 53 (Max for levels 1 and 2, ¾ max for each one after… so, 8+12+6+6+6+(5*2)=48). Fort save should be +8 (10 if you keep Great Fortitude feat), Reflex is fine, Will should be +7.

You only have 3 Turn Attempts each day and get Resist Electricity 5 for having the Storm Domain. Your skills are a little off, by my calculations. You should have 18 points (14 to spend on Clr class skills and 4 for Brb). Knowledge (nature) isn’t on either list, and your domains don’t grant it as a skill.

Your gear seems a little off… You have 9,000 to spend on stuff, and after adding all your gear and coins together, I think you have about 3,000 gold left unaccounted for.

And I’d like you to list the spells you normally prepare please.

Take care of those things, and this should be just fine (after you re-select feats, if you want since Storm Lord isn’t in this game).


----------



## cmrscorpio (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for catching those errors.  Everything should be all squared away now.  I'm sorry you had to go through it with a fine-toothed comb to find a couple of those.

I ended up redistributing a couple of my skill points
they are now spend thusly:
Concentration 7 points (from cleric levels)
Know (religion) 6 points (cleric)
Profession (Sailor) 1 point (cleric)
Swim 4 points (barbarian)

Gold was recalculated and some was spent on that wand of cure light wounds.

My background is mostly done.  When it is finished, I'll be emailing it to you rather than posting it.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright, everything seems fine now. And I can probably bring your character into the campaign this Saturday's session since the party is in town and about to go on their next job.


----------



## cmrscorpio (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## stevekro1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome we can use a heal hybrid. Hope to meet ya Sat.


----------



## Jaedlyn (May 3, 2009)

Editing needed.

Name: Nindiyan D'Evenant
Player: Kelly
E-Mail: Nindiyan@Hotmail.com 

Race: Human
Class:Monk
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 5
XPs: 10000 current/15000 next level

Current DM: Dragonwriter
Patron God: Aohalliim
Alignment: Lawful Good
===================================
Str: 17
Dex: 14
Con: 14
Int:12
Wis:14
Cha:8
===================================
HP: 44
AC: 20 (+2 Dex, +2 Wis, +1 monk +0 Size, +1 Dodge, +2 Armor,+1 Natural Armor, +1 protection
Init: +2
Speed: 40 feet
BAB: +3
Mel: +6
Rng: +5
Fort: +6
Refl: +6
Will: +6
===================================
Special Abilities
Race: 

Class: Flurry of Blows, Improved Unarmed Strike, Evasion, Still Mind, Ki Strike(Magic)
Slow Fall(20), Purity of Body.
Other:

===================================
Feats: Dodge(Human), Mobility, Improved Grapple(MB), Deflect Arrows(MB), Improved Dodge.

===================================
Languages: Common, Sylvan, Mulhati.

===================================
Skills
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +1 (=0+1+0)
Balance +10 (=8+2+0)
Bluff -1 (=0-1+0)
Climb +11 (=8+2+0)
Concentration +2 (=0+2+0)
Craft (Untrained) +1 (=0+1+0)
Diplomacy -1 (=0-1+0)
Disguise +2 (=0+2+0)
Escape Artist +2 (=0+2+0)
Forgery +1 (=0+1+0)
Gather Information -1 (=0-1+0)
Heal +2 (=0+2+0)
Hide +6 (=4+2+0)
Intimidate -1 (=0-1+0)
Jump +11 (=8+3+0)
Listen +2 (=0+2+0)
Move Silently +6 (=4+2+0)
Perform (list type) -1 (=0-1+0)
Profession (Untrained) +2 (=0+2+0)
Ride +2 (=0+2+0)
Search +1 (=0+1+0)
Sense Motive +2 (=0+2+0)
Spot +2 (=0+2+0)
Survival +2 (=0+2+0)
Swim +11 (=8+3+0)
Use Rope +2 (=0+2+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +10 (=8+2+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
===================================
Magic Items (location, weight):
Amulet of Natural Armor +1(Neck, 1)
Armored Bracers +2(Wrists, 2)
Ring of Protection +1(Finger, 1)


===================================
Other Equipment: 10 potions of cure light wounds.
Weapons: Unarmed(1d8+3)

Armor, Clothes: Hooded Loose White Robe, Brown Monk's Outfit

-----------------------------------
Container: Backpack(2 lbs)

Contents: 4 days rations, Hardtack Jerky


Container: Waterskin(4 lbs)

Contents: Water!


-----------------------------------
Money
PP: 30
GP: 0
SP: 0
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
-----------------------------------
Load
Light: 0-86 lbs.
Medium: 86-173 lbs.
Heavy: 173-260 lbs.
Current: 17 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions

Pack Animal:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load
Light:
Medium:
Heavy:
Current:
-----------------------------------
Riding Animal:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load
Light:
Medium:
Heavy:
Current:
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s):
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Magic
Spells per day:
Domains (If applicable):
Spells Known:
Lvl 1 Spells:
Lvl 2 Spells:
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
Spells Memorized:
Lvl 1 Spells:
Lvl 2 Spells:
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description):


Nindiyan is a young human woman who appears to be in her early 20's, standing at 5'4 and 125lbs, she is rather average of height for a human woman. She wears her dirty blonde hair short, reaching just past her neck and sitting rather loosely, almost unkempt but not quite it is apparent she brushes it regularly, the strands themselves are smooth and straight just without semblance of order.
Her eyes are a fierce green, a soft expression sitting on her face most of the time, but when battle calls they sharpen, seeming to gain a gleaming edge. Nindiyan keeps herself in perfect shape, her body honed to physical fighting perfection, slender and graceful, every movement of her body shows a readiness of the slightly toned muscles to spring into action.

Growing up with both her parents in the Kinrisar Navy frequently left the young girl in the care of her Aunt on Pari Ka'ansa in the Naval Academy. Thouroughly schooled, she was forced into the Naval Academy when she was just old enough to begin a naval career, it was not to be however, the girl simply hated the thought of spending most of her life on a ship, and quickly dropped from the Navy. Outraged, her parents and Aunt/Uncle agreed to send the girl away, to Do Kara to train as a soldier instead. She was found to be extremely competent in all of the arts martial, and was chosen to be a trainee for a new project, a group of fighters trained by a visiting Monk of the Peaceful Palm to be a fast moving strike team.

The monk however, taught the students more then simply how to fight, he taught them his philosophy and morals as well, the true things that made a monk a monk. After a year or two the Academy learned of these "Side" teachings, and forced the monk to seek another locale. The project was deemed a failure, and the students dismissed. Unable to return home, Nindiyan set out to explore the world, train herself, and expand her knowledge of the wider world.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 3, 2009)

Okay, it looks good. One thing, though... Are you sure you don't want to buy any healing potions, or things like that? 800 GP can get a nice bit of healing. And you just need to add the Kinrisar native language (Mulhati), and you are set.


----------



## DMReckless (Jun 23, 2009)

*Character Sheet.* 
Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet
Name: Dim
Player: Reckless
E-Mail: strattonel@yahoo.com

Race: Half-Ogre
Class: Fighter
Level: 4
ECL: +1 mod/total 5
XPs: 10000 current/ next level

Current DM: Dragonwriter
Patron God: Trandim
Alignment: Nuetral Good
=================================== 
Str: 24/26 (+8) 
Dex: 12 (+1)
Con: 18 (+4) 
Int: 6 (-2)
Wis: 8 (-1) 
Cha: 6 (-2)
=================================== 
HP: 52 (4d10+1d8+16) 
AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +0 Size, +4 Armor, +0 Shield) 
Init: +5 (+1 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +4
Mel: +12
Rng: +5
Fort: +8 (4B+4Con) 
Refl: +2 (1B+1Dex)
Will: +0 (1B-1Wis) 

Attack: +1 Scythe +14 (2d4+15) Charging +16 (2d4+17) [20/x4]
Attack: Spiked Armor +12 (1d6+8) Charging +14 (1d6+10) [20/x2] 
Attack: Masterwork Sling +6 (1d4+8) Range 50’ [20/x2]
=================================== 
Feats: Improved Charge, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (Scythe), Weapon Specialization (Scythe)

=================================== 
Languages: Common

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise -2 (=0-2+0)
Balance +1 (=0+1+0)
Bluff -1 (=0-1+0)
Climb +8 (=0+8+0)
Concentration +4 (=0+4+0)
Craft (Untrained) -2 (=0-2+0)
Diplomacy -2 (=0-2+0)
Disguise -2 (=0-2+0)
Escape Artist +1 (=0+1+0)
Forgery -2 (=0-2+0)
Gather Information -1 (=0-1+0)
Heal -1 (=0-1+0)
Hide +1 (=0+1+0)
Intimidate -2 (=0-2+0)
Jump +16 (=8+8+0)
Listen -1 (=0-1+0)
Move Silently +1 (=0+1+0)
Perform (list type) -1 (=0-1+0)
Profession (Untrained) -2 (=0-2+0)
Ride +1 (=0+1+0)
Search -2 (=0-2+0)
Sense Motive -1 (=0-1+0)
Spot -1 (=0-1+0)
Survival -1 (=0-1+0)
Swim +8 (=0+8+0)
Use Rope +1 (=0+1+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
=================================== 



Magic Items (location, quantity, weight): 
Gauntlets of Ogre Power hands 1 4lbs
Everburning Torch tied to outside of backpack 2 2lbs


=================================== 
Other Equipment:

Weapons: 
Scythe +1 1 10lbs
Bullets (Sling/50) 1 25lbs
Masterwork Sling (0 lbs.)

Armor, Clothes: 
Spiked Chain Shirt (Mithral) 1 12lbs Special: 30hp/inch and 15 hardness
Spiked Armor 1 0lbs
Outfit (Explorer's) 1 8lbs

----------------------------------- 
Bucket tied to backpack 1 2lbs
Pole (10 Ft.) tied to backpack 1 8lbs

--------------------------------------------
Backpack (109 lbs.)
Bedroll 1 5lbs
Canvas (Sq. Yd.) 6 6lbs
Climber's Kit 1 5lbs
Crowbar 1 5lbs
Fishhook 1 0lbs
Fishing Net (25 Sq. Ft.) 1 5lbs
Grappling Hook 1 4lbs
Hammer 1 2lbs
Lantern (Bullseye) 1 3lbs
Oil (1 Pt. Flask) 4 4lbs
Outfit (Cold Weather) 1 7lbs Special: +5 circumstance bonus on Fort saves vs cold
Outfit (Peasant's) 1 2lbs
Outfit (Scholar's) 1 6lbs
Pick (Miner's) 1 10lbs
Piton 10 5lbs
Sledge 1 10lbs
Spade or Shovel 1 8lbs
Tent 1 20lbs

Pouch (Belt) (26.5 lbs.)
Alchemist's Fire (Flask) 5 5lbs
Acid (Flask) 5 5lbs
Flask (Empty) 1 1lbs
Flask (Empty) 1 1lbs
Holy Water (Flask) 5 5lbs
Tanglefoot Bag 2 8lbs

Pouch (Belt) (4 lbs.)
Bell 1 0lbs
Flint and Steel 1 0lbs
Ink (1 Oz. Vial) 2 0lbs
Inkpen 1 0lbs
Mirror (Small/Steel) 2 1lbs
Silk (sq. yard) 1 0lbs
Whetstone 1 1lbs
Sewing Needle 1 0lbs
Signal Whistle 1 0lbs
Case (Map or Scroll) 2 0lbs
Chalk (1 piece) 5 0lbs
Parchment (Sheet) 4 0lbs

Sack (20.5 lbs.)
Rope (Silk/50 Ft.) 2 10lbs

Sack (13.5 lbs.)
Mug or Tankard (Clay) 4 4lbs
Pitcher (Clay) 1 5lbs
Hourglass 1 1lbs
Flask (Empty) 2 3 lbs

Sack (20.5 lbs.)
Rations (Trail/Per Day) 20 20lbs

Sack (5.5 lbs.)
Soap (Per Lb.) 5 5lbs

Sack (20.5 lbs.)
Waterskin (Filled) 5 20lbs

Total weight carried: 
Current load: 286.5 Light
----------------------------------- 
Money 5.5lbs
PP: 0
GP: 270
SP: 3
CP: 1
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-306 lbs.
Medium: 307-613 lbs.
Heavy: 614-920 lbs.
Current: 286.5 lbs.
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description):

Standing easily eight feet high, and weighing almost as much as a horse, this hirsuit man is stuffed into too-small breeches, a well-worn and oddly patched shirt, and a shiny but spiky chain shirt. A sturdy belt strains under not only his girth, but the weight of two pouches as well. A backpack and several sacks strain with the weight of various goods he seems to carry with ease. His massive, dirt- and blood- covered gauntlets craddle a large scythe which glistens with seeming malice.
His slack-jawed expression, low, thicker-than-thumb unibrow, repeatedly broken nose, and jutting lower jaw barely serve to distract from the rest of his face, a pock-marked landscape of jarring proportions and odd patches of hair growing off three eye-sized moles. His voice is gravelly and slow, his words simple, but his heart beats for three men and his kindness and courage is matched only by his eagerness to protect the great city of his birth.

Dim worships Trandim in the sense that he worships any god. He believes strongly in fighting back evil and protecting those in need. To his slow mind, the lizards attacking the city might as well be evil dragons, and he intends to slay them before they can do their evil to the city. Also, he thinks they might be related, since their names are similar.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks good, Reckless. There's just one small thing... Urbanized has the feat Awareness (which I guess is the 3.0 version of Alertness) as a requirement... So, you'll either need to swap it for something else, or trade something in for Awareness/Alertness.

EDIT: And we can just roll that 1d8 bonus HP next session, so I see for sure what you get.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2009)

It was just a typo in the setting guide; whoever made the Urbanized feat forgot that the core feat is Alertness, and accidentally listed it as Awareness.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 24, 2009)

Ah. I know the Setting Guide was originally done for 3.0, and I don't have the 3.0 Core books, so I couldn't be sure. Thanks Ark.


----------



## lesser (Sep 13, 2009)

Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet
Name: Tomrak the Trollslayer
Player: Niko Rintala (lesser)
E-Mail: niko_rintala@yahoo.com

Race: Mountain Dwarf
Class: Barbarian
Level: 5
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 10 000 current/ 15 000 next level

Current DM: Dragonwriter
Patron God: Galvar Thuradoom
Alignment: CG (or NG if required to be same as Patron God)
===================================
Str: 16
Dex: (12) 14
Con: 20
Int:  8
Wis: 14
Cha:  8
===================================
HP: 76 
AC: 18 (+2 Dex, +0 Size, +6 Armor) / 20 with shield (+2 Shield)
Init: +2
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +5
Mel: +8
Rng: +7
Fort: +9
Refl: +2
Will: +3
===================================
Special Abilities
Race: 
# Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
# Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up.
# Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
# Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
# 2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison.
# +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
# +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids.
# +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too.
# +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items.
# +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.
# Automatic Languages: Common and Dwarven

Class:
Fast Movement (Ex) + 10 ft
Illiteracy
Rage (Ex) 2/day
Trap Sense (Ex) +1
Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex)

Other:

===================================
Feats:
Combat Reflexes
Giant Killer
===================================
Languages:
Tradespeak, Galvic (Dwarven)

===================================
Skills
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +0 (=0+0+0)
Balance +0 (=0+0+0)
Bluff -1 (=0-1+0)
Climb +8 (=5+3+0)
Concentration +5 (=0+5+0)
Craft (Untrained) -1 (=0 -1 +0)
Diplomacy -1 (=0-1+0)
Disguise -1 (=0-1+0)
Escape Artist +2 (=0+2+0)
Forgery -1 (=0-1+0)
Gather Information -1 (=0-1+0)
Heal +2 (=0+2+0)
Hide +2 (=0+2+0)
Intimidate +2 (=3-1+0)
Jump +8 (=5+3+0)
Listen +10 (=8+2+0)
Move Silently +2 (=0+2+0)
Perform (list type) -1 (=0-1+0)
Profession (Untrained) +2 (=0+2+0)
Ride +2 (=0+2+0)
Search -1 (=0-1+0)
Sense Motive +2 (=0+2+0)
Spot +2 (=0+2+0)
Survival +5 (=3+2+0)
Swim +3 (=0+3+0)
Use Rope +2 (=0+2+0)

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +0 (=0+0+0)
Disable Device +0 (=0+0+0)
Handle Animal +0 (=0+0+0)
Knowledge (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +0 (=0+0+0)
Profession (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +0 (=0+0+0)
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Tumble +0 (=0+0+0)
Use Magic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
===================================
Magic Items (location, weight):
+2 Chain shirt (worn, 25 lb)
+2 gloves of dexterity (worn)
2 x potion of cure light wounds (belt pouch #1)
===================================
Other Equipment:
Weapons:
Dwarven Urgosh (held, 12 lb)
Dwarven waraxe (slung over back when not in use, 8 lb)
Kukri (sheath tied around right boot, 2 lb)
Spiked gauntlet (right hand, 1 lb)
2 light hammers (hanging from belt on hooks, 2x2 lb)
1 throwing axe (handle stuck under belt, 4 lb)

Armor, Clothes:
Shield, heavy, steel (slung on the back or held, 15)

Explorer's outfit
-----------------------------------
Container:
Backpack (2 lb)
Contents:
Bedroll (5 lb)
Flint & Steel
Sack (1/2 lb)
4 torches (4 lb)
5 days trail rations ( 5 lb)
waterskin, water (4 lb)
waterskin, ale (4 lb)

Container:
Belt pouch #1 (1/2 lb)
Contents:
Vial of Antitoxin

Container:
Belt pouch #2 (1/2 lb)
Contents:
4 alchemist's fire (4 lb)
Container:
Purse tugged under chain shirt and hanging around neck
Contents:
Valuables
-----------------------------------
Money
PP: 5
GP: 25
SP: 25
CP: 5
Gems/Other: 50 gp
-----------------------------------
Load
Light: 0-76 lbs.
Medium: 0-153 lbs.
Heavy: 0-230 lbs.
Current: 99 lbs. + valuables
===================================
Animals and Companions

Pack Animal:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load
Light:
Medium:
Heavy:
Current:
-----------------------------------
Riding Animal:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load
Light:
Medium:
Heavy:
Current:
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s):
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings:
Name Race Type
HD Hp Init Spd AC
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W:
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Magic
Spells per day:
Domains (If applicable):
Spells Known:
Lvl 1 Spells:
Lvl 2 Spells:
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
Spells Memorized:
Lvl 1 Spells:
Lvl 2 Spells:
Lvl 3 Spells:
Lvl 4 Spells:
Lvl 5 Spells:
Lvl 6 Spells:
Lvl 7 Spells:
Lvl 8 Spells:
Lvl 9 Spells:
===================================
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description):
Tomrak is a relatively young dwarf (age 48) with almost full grown reddish brown beard and there is a wild look in his sparkling eyes. He is slightly taller and heavier than the average dwarf and has muscular arms tattooed with some strange tribal markings. He is dirty and smelly, and his hair and beard, although partly braided are tangled and knotty. Tomrak appears 
armed to the teeth due to the many weapons he carries.

Tomrak was orphaned at an early age, his parent slain by trolls. He never received a proper dwarvish upbringing and found the rigorous dwarven society hard to adjust to, hence he took to wandering. He has a deep hatred for trolls and has sworn to slay each and every one he encounters. Tomrak came to the island because he was led to believe there are trolls living there and he wants to seek them out and slay them.


----------

